# Biókertészet - vegyes növényi kultúrák



## ABandi66 (2012 Április 2)

Jó napot,

Szeretnék ötleteket gyűjteni a kert megtervezéséhez, hogy a nyövények egymást megvédjék a károkozókkal szemben ... avagy hívhatunk segítségül kis "barátokat", trükköket, hogy védelmezzék kertünket.
Vitaindítóként már hallottam egy-két dolgot, amelyet megosztok veletek és amit ki is fogok próbálni:
- a tojáshéjat ne dobjuk el - szárítsuk meg és morzsóljuk össze - jó a csigák ellen pld. az eperültetvényünkben.
- vagy itt van a büdöske, amelynek erőss illata bizonyos rovarokat távol tart és még színes is lesz tőle a kertünk, hisz egész nyáron ... az első éjszakai fagyokig virágzik.
- olvastam, hogy a katicabogár jó ellenszer a levéltetű ellen.
Kérlek ha van jó ötletetek osszátok meg velem és az ide látogatókkal.

Előre is köszönöm,
András


----------



## ABandi66 (2012 Április 2)

*Nemkívánatos szomszédságok*

A helyesen összeválogatott növények esetében világosan megállapítható, hogy azok egymás növekedését elősegítik. A helytelen szomszédok azonban egymás növekedését gátolják, emiatt ezeket a társításokat kerüljük! Van néhány nemkívánatos szomszédság, ezekre ügyeljünk! Ilyenek:  


Bab és hagyma  
Káposzta és hagyma  
Petrezselyem és fejes saláta  
Sárgarépa és paradicsom  
Burgonya és hagyma  
 A spenót nem jó előveteménye a sárgarépának, a mángoldnak és az új-zélandi spenótnak. Ha az ember erre a néhány hátrányos kombinációra ügyel, sok hibát már nem követhet el.


----------



## maugly24 (2012 Április 3)

Nagyon jo tippeket lehet talalni az alabbi cimen:

http://cuccos.com/hobby/index.php


----------



## ABandi66 (2012 Április 3)

Maugly,

Köszönöm szépen. Belel is olvastam az ott található anyagokba és nagyon tetszet. Maga a stílus is könnyed és gondolom ha részletek érdekelnek ... majd lehet egyeztetni a "gazdival".

Én is bevágnék akkor egy érdekes oldalt:
http://www.borhykert.hu/kerteszet_kertepites/4/90860

Itt is találunk hasznos dolgokat.
András


----------



## saro (2012 Április 10)

1


----------



## saro (2012 Április 10)

2


----------



## saro (2012 Április 10)

3


----------



## saro (2012 Április 10)

4


----------



## saro (2012 Április 10)

5


----------



## saro (2012 Április 10)

6


----------



## ABandi66 (2012 Április 10)

Egy picit hanyagoltam az oldalt ... de folytatnám:
*Kedvező hatású szomszéd növények.*
Bab-káposztafélék
Káposztafélék-cékla
Paradicsom-petrezselyem
Paradicsom-hagyma
Paradicsom-káposztafélék
Paradicsom-zeller
Paradicsom-bokorbab
Karotta-hagyma
Pasztinák-hagyma
Saláta-retek
Saláta-bab
Saláta-uborka
Saláta-bokorbab
Saláta-cékla
Saláta-mángold
Borsó-káposztafélék
Borsó-zeller
Zeller-káposztafélék
Uborka-káposztafélék
Burgonya-késői káposztafélék
Burgonya-borsó
Burgonya-lóbab


----------



## vandorcsillag (2012 Április 10)

A tv-paprikában hallottam,hogy a sárgarépaágyások szélére metélőhagymát kell ültetni ,távol tatja a répalegyeket amelyek belefúrják magukat a talajba és ott lerakják a petéiket.
A másik amit meg tudtam jegyezni,hogy a paradicsom ágyások köré bazsalikomot ,mákot kell ültetni.
Permetezni pedig algás vízzel,tengeri moszatos ,szappanos vízzel,csalános,hagymahéj(ami lehet vöröshagyma és fokhagyma héja is) beáztatva elpusztítja a kórokozókat.


----------



## ABandi66 (2012 Április 10)

Vándorcsillag,

Köszönöm.
A permetleveket is ... mondjuk volt amiről már tudtam. Viszont kérdés: a szappanos víz??? - na az milyen???
Gondolom valami házi (luggal) főzött szappanra utalsz.


----------



## ABandi66 (2012 Április 10)

Nemrég itt a chat-en egyik tag a csigák ellen a sört javasolta. Bevallom az elején viccnek vettem ... de rákerestem és ezt találtam:
*Védekezés a meztelencsigák ellen:*
*1. Fontos a biológiai védekezés eszközeinek alkalmazása:*
a./ a termőhely megfelelő megválasztása: egész évben nedves, ugaroltatott területek , vagy azok közvetlen szomszédságának kerülése
b./ megfelelő talajművelés: szántás vagy ásás alapos forgatással, többszöri őszi, tavaszi talajmunka ami gyéríti a kártevőket 
c./ „csigaűzö” növények telepítése: begónia, fekete ribiszke, paradicsom
d./ a meztelencsigák természetes ellenségeinek megóvása: 
-futóbogarak, elsősorban futrinkafélék,
- bábrablók, barna- és zöldvarangy, ásóbéka, tarajos gőte és lábatlan gyík,
- fogoly, fácán és a vakondok
e./ csalogató hely készítése nedves növényi részekből készült takarással, burgonya, uborka csalival és az odavándorló egyedek összegyűjtése
f./ helyes öntözés: reggel öntözzünk, ha lehet, kerüljük az esti és gyakori locsolást.



*2. Csapdás védekezés:* csalogató illatanyagokkal és sörrel töltött, a földbe süllyesztett csapdák használhatók: Silva csigacsapda.


----------



## vandorcsillag (2012 Április 11)

ABandi66 kedves,otthon főzött szappanból.
Ha jól emlékszem a címe..Biokertészet,biofőzőcske...volt.
Ha megismétlik majd jobban figyelek és többet tudok majd elmondani.Ő is sokat kínlódott a csigákkal és vett szárított kukacokat (vagy mi volt az)beáztatta ,azzal locsolta meg azokat a helyeket ahol voltak a csigák.


----------



## ABandi66 (2012 Április 12)

Találtam egy hasznos könyvet - az egyik barátom ajánlotta:
Öngyógyítókiskert - Gertrud Franck
Az alábbi linken olvasható - de én nem tudtam letölteni:
http://www.scribd.com/doc/51604370/8/Elővetemenyek

Esetleg ha valakinek megvan ... megköszönném.

Érdekes megközelítése a kertünk "megtervezésének".


----------



## ABandi66 (2012 Április 18)

*A zeller és a paradicsom mint riasztó növények.*
A zeller az összes káposztaféle hernyóit elriasztja. A kései káposztafélék mellett a zeller nem minden esetben képez nagy gumót.
A zellerhez hasonlóan a paradicsom is kiváló védő-, és riasztónövény. Ezért a paradicsompalánták közé a sorba egyéb veszélyeztetett növényféléket ültethetünk. Ez az ingyenes és sok munkát megtakarító védekezési forma a környezetet sem szennyezi.
Minden növénynek meg van a maga meghatározott ható-, és illatanyaga, s ezek időnként számunkra is érzékelhetőek. A rovarokat ezek az illatanyagok tájékoztatják, így keresik azokat a növényeket, amelyek a tojások lerakására vagy táplálkozásra alkalmasak. Így válnak tehát számunkra kártékonnyá.
Ha azonban kultúráink szomszédságában egészen más illatú és attól eltérő anyagokat kiválasztó növények vannak, akkor ezek a rovart megtévesztik. Az itt keveredő illatkombináció eltereli őket, és további keresésre kényszerülnek. Bár számunkra láthatatlan, a növények kölcsönhatása még a gyökérzónában is döntő jelentőségű.


----------



## pandi722 (2012 Április 27)

ABandi66 írta:


> Találtam egy hasznos könyvet - az egyik barátom ajánlotta:
> Öngyógyítókiskert - Gertrud Franck
> Az alábbi linken olvasható - de én nem tudtam letölteni:
> http://www.scribd.com/doc/51604370/8/El%C5%91vetemenyek
> ...


Szia!
Remélem tudok segíteni , megtaláltam ugyanitt a canadahun.com oldalon az e-book II 9 oldalon zip formátumban letudod tölteni.
Köszönöm a feltöltőnek , én is letöltöttem.


----------



## ABandi66 (2012 Április 28)

Pandi,

Nagyon szépen köszönöm. Megtaláltam. Valóban ott volt ahol mondtad/írtad. Egy kicsit formázom ... oszt nyomtatom. Ha majd jobb pofira hozom ... újra feltöltöm.


----------



## évica73 (2012 Május 9)

Valaki abban tudna-e nekem segíteni, hogy a szomszéd macskáit, akik nálam végzik el a dolgukat hogyan tudnám természetes módon kitessékelni?!


----------



## ABandi66 (2012 Május 9)

Kedves Évica,

Szerinted a macska az valamilyen növény? ... és azon kivül, hogy esetleg a kertben végzik el a dolgukat ... mi más köti őket a kertészethez? Mondjuk összefogják a "férgeket" vagy pockokat. Viszont ebben a topikban nem épp róluk van szó. Javaslom, hogy keress más forúmot ahol találhatsz választ a kérdésedre.

Tisztelettel.


----------



## shenmen (2012 Május 13)

évica73 írta:


> Valaki abban tudna-e nekem segíteni, hogy a szomszéd macskáit, akik nálam végzik el a dolgukat hogyan tudnám természetes módon kitessékelni?!



Egy kutyával.


----------



## shenmen (2012 Május 13)

Bocsi az off-ért. Nem bírtam kihagyni.


----------



## shenmen (2012 Május 13)

A témához kapcsolódva. Nem saját tapasztalat csak olvastam. 
Levél és vértetvek ellen jó növények: sarkantyúka, levendula, csombor. Különösen hatékony kombináció gyümölcsfák alá sarkantyúka, rózsa levendulával ( ez a párosítás hangyák ellen is jó), bab csomborral. Legyek ellen bazsalikom varádics, diófák ( a kerti ülőhelyet érdemes a diófa mellé tervezni).


----------



## shenmen (2012 Május 13)

Folytatva:

Burgonyabogár ellen torma, páfrány, árvacsalán.
Egér ellen somkóró a fák töve köré, napraforgó vagy nárcisz szegénykiültetésként.
Lisztharmat ellen fokhagyma.


----------



## petroj (2012 Május 13)

évica73 Valaki abban tudna-e nekem segíteni, hogy a szomszéd macskáit, akik nálam végzik el a dolgukat hogyan tudnám természetes módon kitessékelni?![/QUOTE]

őrölt borsot kell szét szórni a területre és még a környékét is elfogják kerülni a macskák. Nekem be vált próbáld ki.

üdv.petroj


----------



## shenmen (2012 Május 13)

Répalégy ellen hagyma, zsálya, zsázsa.
Hagymalégy ellen sárgarépa.
Ribiszkerozsda ellen fehér üröm.
Káposztalepke ellen kapor, zsálya, rozmaring, kerti kakukkfű, borsmenta ( azaz a káposzta és a fűszerkert együtt legyen), paradicsom, zeller.


----------



## mer2 (2012 Május 13)

Sziasztok, 
Van egy 100 pontos kerdesem espedig: barna asobekak ellen mit ajaltok mert a kertunket majdnem hogy tonkre tettek.Evek ota ugy hittuk, h a vakondok turjak csak a foldet a novenyeket kiborogatva gyokerestol a talajszintre .../// es most a kis gereblyecskevel szedegetem ki a nagyon elszaporodott asobekakat.Azon kivul, hogy nem pusztitom el mert mar a paradicsomot is dezsaba kell ultetjuk a tavaly ota...mivel es hogyan tudjam kiuzni?


----------



## Knetig David (2012 Május 15)

7


----------



## Szzittya (2012 Május 16)

regisztráció után egyébként le lehet tölteni!


----------



## ABandi66 (2012 Május 16)

Szzittya

Köszönöm a többiek nevében is. Hasznos kis könyv. Ha még találsz barangolásod közben ilyen könyvet ... oszd meg velünk.


----------



## aldric (2012 Május 23)

Én évek óta a zeller közé karalábét ültetek. Helykihasználás is és a zeller elriasztja a káposztára veszélyes rovarokat. Karalábét addigra felszedem mire a zellernek kellene a nagyobb hely. A sárgarépa és a vöröshagyma sorokat felváltva vetem. Valamivel szűkebben is vetem, így mire a sárgarépának igen nagy levélzete lenne, addigra a hagymár felszedem. Kukoricára futóbabot futtatok. Soha nem volt ezekkel a megoldásokkal semmi problémám. 
Tavaly óta mulcsozok is és meglepetésemre tényleg nagyon hasznos. Tartja a föld a nedvességet, kevesebb gaz nő ki, illetve szemmel láthatóan gyorsabban nőnek a mulcsozott sorú növények. Idén egy ismerősöm javaslatára csalánt is áztatok az öntözéshez a vízbe, illetve permetléhez.


----------



## ABandi66 (2012 Május 23)

*Mulcs*

Estét,

Köszönjük a bejegyzést. Én máris megtoldanám egy kis izelítővel a mulcsról:
http://probalkozas.lapunk.hu/?modul=oldal&tartalom=483780

Aldric: - egy helyen a káposztát emlegeted a karalábé helyett. Mindkettőre érvényes a zeller párosítás?


----------



## aldric (2012 Május 23)

Káposztát nem teszek a zeller közé, mert a káposzta elég soká fejlődik ki és nagy helyet foglal. De lényegében alkalmazható, de akkor nagyobb távra kell ültetni a zellert. Jelenleg kb. 30-35 cm sor és tő távolságra ültetem a zellert (2 ököl nagyságú szokott lenni októberre és már augusztusban szedek belőle), a négy zeller közé középre karalábét ültetek. Karalábé aránylag gyorsan szedhetővé nő, így mire a zeller már terebélyesedik a karalábét kiszedtem. Nekem ez bevált, de valószínű a káposztával is jó, csak nagyobb tő és sortávolság kell.



ABandi66 írta:


> Estét,
> 
> Köszönjük a bejegyzést. Én máris megtoldanám egy kis izelítővel a mulcsról:
> http://probalkozas.lapunk.hu/?modul=oldal&tartalom=483780
> ...


----------



## aldric (2012 Május 23)

Mulcsozásról még annyit, hogy én a fű, vagy gaz mulcsozást alkalmazom. Tehát a lenyírt füvet terítem ki, illetve a kihúzott gaz is jó, de előtte a napon fonnyasztom, hogy gyökeret ne verjen később. Amelyik már magot hoz nem jó! Egyébként az ember ha a mulcson keresztül a földbe dugja az ujját érzi, hogy a föld melegebb, nedvesebb és laza marad, tehát nem kell kapálni! Rengeteg giliszta van a mulcsozott talajban és ez nagyon hasznos a növényeknek. Idén a hagyma egy részét mulcsozom, egy részét csak kapálom, mulcs nélkül. Most már elmondhatom, hogy kb. 3x akkora a hagyma ott ahol mulcsozva van. Pedig ugyanazt a dughagymát raktam oda és ugyanabban az időben. Már a szomszédom is elkezdte alkalmazni legnagyobb sajnálatomra, mert tavaly nekem adta a fűnyesedéket. Ezért nem is jutott idén nekem mindenhová.


----------



## ABandi66 (2012 Május 23)

Renben,

Köszönöm a helyesbítést. Remélem nem zavar ha próbálom ábrázolni az általad felsoroltakat:

Zeller.........35 cm.......... Zeller

30 ................................30
cm ..........Karalábé..........cm

Zeller........35 cm........... Zeller

.... így gondoltad? A pontokat azért kellett betegyem, mert hanem futott össze a kis ábra.


----------



## aldric (2012 Május 23)

Holnap lefényképezem és felteszem ide, úgy érthetőbb. Bár jelenleg kicsik, mert ugye a fagyok miatt nemrég ültettem ki.


----------



## ABandi66 (2012 Május 23)

Ha már fárasztod magad ... akkor készítesz egy kis izelítőt a hagymás agyásodról is: mulcsozott és az nélküli.
A kukoricás + babos dolgot felénk is használják.


----------



## ABandi66 (2012 Május 28)

*Gyomok a kertben.*  
A gyomok hívatlan vendégek. Már vetés előtt megjelennek, és vegyesen fordulnak elő. Mindig ott a legtöbb és ”legszebb”, ahol jól érzik magukat. Ha elszaporodnak károsak, de van hasznuk is. Jelzik a talaj állapotát, gyógyhatásuak.
*Talajjelzők: *-harangvirágfélék, hérics, szarkaláb azt jelzi, hogy termékeny a talajunk.
-vadrepce, pipacs, árvacsalán, apró szulák, azt jelzi, hogy termékeny és meszes a talajunk.
-a csalán félék nitrogén dús, vasas talajt jeleznek.
-a nagyon apró, csípős csalán, túltrágyázott talajra utal.
-a disznóparéj nehéz, de jó vízgazdálkodású talajt jelez.
-libapimpó, vízi menta, mezei zsurló, pangó vizet mutat.
-a tyúkhúr nagy tápanyag tartalmú, humuszban gazdag, nitrogén dús talajra utal.
Jó hatású gyomok: a fák alatt elriasztják a kártevőket a mentafélék, a kövér porcsin, és a kerek levelű repkény. Jó talajjavító a csalán. A sáfrány félék, a hóvirág, nem az illatával riasztja a kártevőket, hanem a gyökere után visszamaradó méreg anyagokkal.
A virágzó gyomok vonzzák a lepkéket és méheket.
*A gyomnövényekből, trágyalé és permetlé is készíthető*. Fő alapja a csalán. Keverjünk bele: fekete nadálytő, pitypang, medvetalp, cickafark, útifűfélék levét is.
A bodza jó trágya lé alapanyag, és riasztja az állati kártevőket.
Zsurló és a gilisztaűző varádics leve megelőzi a talajuntságot, a szamóca és paradicsom gombás betegségeit.
Macskagyökérből teát főzzünk. A saláta, hagyma, sárgarépa kivételével mindenhol használható. Jó hatása van a babra, borsóra, paradicsomra, uborkára, cukkínire. Különösen a dísznövényekre van kedvező hatással.
A megmaradt permetlé, tea, és trágyalé, kitűnő komposzt alap és oltóanyag.


----------



## ABandi66 (2012 Június 3)

*Gyógy és fűszernövények.*  
Egynyári gyógy- és fűszernövények .
A fűszernövények is szolgálhatják a kert egészségét! Felfedezzük a gyógy- és fűszernövények nagy kertészeti értékét. Ha minderre tekintettel vagyunk, a kerttervbe feltétlenül be kell vennünk, és telepítésünk biztos alkotórészének kell tekintenünk a gyógy- és fűszerféléket. Általában elmondhatjuk róluk, hogy vitaminban gazdagok, és mindnek van egy-egy egészen sajátos tulajdonsága, amit e kertben ki kell használnunk!
Beillesztésük a vegyes növénykultúrás rendszerbe
A gyógy-és fűszernövények éppúgy, mint a zöldségfélék, megfelelő helyre ültetve, elő,- illetve köztes veteményként a főnövénnyel együtt vetve a szomszédos növények egészségét elősegítik. Ezek a növények képesek arra, hogy a többi kártevőit elriasszák és betegségeit meggátolják. Erjesztett állapotban leginkább mint trágya, illetve talajjavító hatásukkal tűnnek ki. Ideális talajtakaró anyagot szolgáltatnak, a talajtakaró komposzton , de még a komposztprizmákban is minden kerti növény számára gyógyulást és egészséget hoznak.
[h=1]Az egynyári gyógy- és fűszernövények[/h] *Kapor: *a korán vetendő zöldségfélék mellé köztesként a legjobb. Minden sárgarépasorba, azzal együtt vessük el. A kapor a sárgarépa fejlődését is elősegíti. A kapor esetében épp az tűnik fel, hogy minden vele szomszédos növény egészségesen fejlődik. Mindez érvényes a vele együtt elvetett növényekre is, mint az uborka, a káposztafélék, és a többi. A kaprot vitamintartalma miatt még a petrezselyem és a paprika előtt említik. A kertben is nagyon értékes, mert már korán enyhe félárnyékot ad, emiatt kedvelik a később kelő növények is . ha a kertész megszívleli tanácsainkat, akkor minden zöldségféle vetőmagjához kaprot fog keverni, s így külön fáradtság és költség nélkül mindig zsenge kapor zölddel látja el a konyhát. ...... (folytatom)


----------



## ABandi66 (2012 Június 4)

*Zamatos turbolya:* ez régóta ismert, C-vitaminban gazdag gyógynövény tavasszal vértisztítóként használható, mert a szervezetet megtisztítja a salakanyagoktól. A kertben köztesként bármelyik fő zöldségféle magjához keverhető, kezdve az első fejes salátától egészen az endíviáig, folyamatosan vethetjük.  
*Borsfű : *mindig kísérőveteményként tervezzük be. Mivel fagyérzékeny, legjobb, ha csak május közepén, a babbal együtt vetjük, így a babot az egyébként jelentős károkat okozó fekete babtetű sem károsítja.
*Bazsalikom : *olyan hosszú tenyészidejű kultúrák mellett kapjon helyet, mint az uborka, a cukkini vagy az édeskömény. A bazsalikom mellett az uborka hosszú ideig egészséges marad, nem lepi meg korán a lisztharmat, és bőven terem. Nagyon jó méhlegelő, s így a rovarbeporzású uborka megtermékenyülését elősegíti.
*Borágó : *a kerti borágó mint idegeket megnyugtató és vértisztító hatású növény, kísérőveteményként vessük. Rendkívüli kártevőriasztó hatása van. Elsősorban a karalábé, valamint a többi káposztaféle az egész tenyészidőszak alatt a legcsekélyebb fertőzés nélkül fejlődik. Mivel a borágó levelei szőrösek, a csigák sem kedvelik.
*Fehér mustár: *rendkívül alkalmas a szamócatövek közötti csupasz talajfelületek bevetésére. Elriasztja a fonalférgeket. Csak fiatalon vágjuk, és csak olyan magasra hagyjuk megnőni, mint a kerti zsázsát szokták.
*Petrezselyem: *meghatározott zöldségfélék mellett jó kísérőnövény lehet. A konyhában nélkülözhetetlen nagy vitamintartalma és egyéb hatóanyagai miatt. Legjobb, ha szegélynövényként használjuk, ahol hárító-védő hatását néhány meghatározott szomszéd növény élvezheti. Dacára, hogy a petrezselyem betegségekre nagyon fogékony, a kártevőket mégis elhárítja. Sohase hozzuk össze gyenge növésű szomszéd növénnyel, például a fejes salátával.
*Körömvirág:* Vessük kultúrnövények közé. Jó a paradicsom és a szamóca között. Kitűnő takaró a sorokban. Mindenütt értékes a talaj és a szomszédság szempontjából is.
*Hagyma félék:* Ezek a kert egészsége szempontjából nélkülözhetetlenek. A szűrke penésztől védik a növényeket. A fokhagyma kitűnő egérriasztó. Rózsáknál, liliomoknál, szamócánál alkalmazzuk őket.
*Kerti zsázsa*: A gyümölcsösben távol tartja a tetveket. Fák tányérjába vessünk.
*Metélő zeller:* Jó elővetemény. Véd a földi bolha és a hernyók támadása ellen.
(folytatom)


----------



## ABandi66 (2012 Június 5)

*Évelő gyógy és fűszernövények.*
*Fehér üröm*: Védelmet nyújt a kártevők ellen, de hatása nem mindig jó a talajra. A giliszták menekülnek a közeléből, ezért komposztra ne kerüljön.
*Macskagyökér:* Virágzatából tea készíthető, permetezéshez. Serkenti a virágzást. A növényt óvni kell a macskáktól, mert kikaparják.
*Levendula:* A hol a hangyák zavaró mértékben fordulnak elő, oda ültessük. Hasznos a rózsák alatt, mert távol tartja a tetveket.
*Rozmaring:* Fagyérzékeny növény. A levendulával felváltva használjuk. A cserepes növényt nyáron süllyesszük ki a rózsák, vagy az évelők közé.
*Zsálya-izsóp-kakukkfű*: A riasztó hatásuk kitűnő, a csigák nem szeretik. Jó alj és szegély növények.
*Vérfű:* Ösztönzőleg hat a gyökérzónában. Körülőtte feltűnően egészségesek a növények. Rendkívül mérgező.
*Citromfű:* Minden kertben szépen fejlődik. A méheket erősen csalogatja. Oda kell ültetni, ahol a méhekre nagy szükség van.
*Kerti ruta:* Nagyon dekoratív és kártevőriasztó. Évelőágyak szélére, rózsák hoz ültessük.
*Lestyán:* A kártevőket riasztja, de a növekedést gátolja. Dekoratív, de külön ültessük egy sarokba.


----------



## ABandi66 (2012 Június 7)

*Hasznosításuk*
A gyógy és fűszer növények maradványaiból, nyesedékeiből, virágából nagyon jó permetlé, takaróanyag, és komposzt lesz.
*Trágyalé:* A levágott növényi részeket vízzel felöntjük, és ezzel egy erjedési folyamatot indítunk el. A fából készült hordót félig tesszük növényi nyesedékkel, majd teleöntjük vízzel. A folyamat beindul, és a hőmérséklettől függően zajlik. Először zavaros, majd folyamatosan színesedik. Az utolsó szakaszban sűrű pépes massza lesz. A kezdeti szakaszban, mint permetlevet használhatjuk. Az utolsóban csak higítva a talaj trágyázására.
A csalánlé készítésekor alkalmazhatunk káposzta levelet is.
A visszamaradt trágyalé üledéket talajtakarásra és a komposztra rakjuk.


----------



## ABandi66 (2012 Június 15)

... és akkor egy kicsit az ázalékról. (Ezt találtam egy web oldalon):
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]*Hogyan kell elkészíteni az ázalékot*. [/FONT] [FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Először is kell neki egy alkalmas hely. Nem mindegy, hol van ez a hely. Távol legyen mindentől, mert a szagát nem mindenki képes elviselni, van aki percekre sem. (Én is csak alig. Volt már úgy, hogy a szalonna, a hagyma és a kenyér vissza akartak jönni, még egyszer szétnézni. Sok káposztát teszek bele, mert nálam az egyik fő összetevő a csalán után, noha annak a szagát bírom a legkevésbé.) [/FONT] 
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Nekem két 50 literes műanyag, áttetsző fehér hordóm van erre a célra. Az egyiket lazán háromnegyedig töltöm a feldarabolt gyógy és fűszernövényekkel, káposztafélék leveleivel, "termés"ével, sarkantyúkával, hagymafélékkel. Erre töltöm a vizet, a hordó pereméig. Amikor kinn vagyok a telken, mindig megkutyulom. Várok egy kis szelet, és a szélnek háttal, kissé kitekeredve csinálom, mert ahogy érik, a szaga egyre elviselhetetlenebbé válik. Nem ez a cél, ez csak egy járulékos kellemetlenség, de iszonyú szaga ellenére se szabad kihagyni a kutyulást. A hordóm molnárzáras, de a tetőt csak rárakom, le nem zárom! [/FONT] 
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Másfél, két hónap múlva, ha kész a békakotyvalék, egy zöld, víznél sűrűbb, eszementül, szó szerint is gyomorforgatóan penetráns trutymákot kapunk. (A nők a közeléből is fejvesztetten menekülnek. Ha tudják, hogy ez lesz, ki se jönnek.) Most jön a legundorítóbb dolog, le kell szűrni. Erre kell a másik hordó. Aztán mehet bele a kőpor, a szaga miatt. Nem veszi el, ez tévhit, de csökkent rajta, és amikor kihordom, legalább nem olyan iszonytató. (Egyébként nyugalmi állapotában az ázaléknak nincs szaga, senki ne kérdezze, miért. Csak ha bolygatjuk, de akkor rendesen megtisztel vele minket.) Az ázalékból kiszűrt fürlöfrancot a komposztra kell hajítani. Kiválóan javítja az összetételét.
[/FONT] 
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Valaha kovalisztet is tettem bele, ma inkább egyenesen az ágyásokra szórom, ha tudtam szerezni. (A kovasav erősíti a sejtfalat, így a levéltetvek nem tudják szívogatni.) A létező legerősebb arány, amit ajánlok, 1 rész ázalék, 20 rész víz. (Egy 16 literes diszperzites vödörbe csak fél litert teszek ma. Ez 1:30-as aránynak felel meg.) Az 1:20-as aránytól senki ne használjon erősebbet, és ezt is csak akkor, amikor SOS helyzet van. Pár gilipucink el fog pusztulni így is. Számoljunk utána, ehhez a 40 literhez is mennyi víz kell![/FONT] 

(Köszönöm a szerzőnek - PAPI-nak)


----------



## honey16 (2012 Június 22)

nagyon tetszik nekem is, habár én ettől még igen távol állok. De lehet hogy kicsit jobban beleásom magam.


----------



## ABandi66 (2012 Június 22)

Honey16,

Szerintem még nem késtél le semmit. Lassan mindenki kikisérletezi neki mi válik be.


----------



## Szemu (2012 Június 26)

Csigák ellen jó még a sör. Tudom, hogy nem erre gyártják, de a csigák szeretik.
Ha érdekel leírom, hogy használd.

Éva


----------



## ABandi66 (2012 Június 29)

Szia Éva,

Köszönöm. Az eddig említett módszerek a csigák ellen sörbevetést alkalmazva:
- földbe sülyesztett csapdák lefektetése és ők belevándorolonak
- egy deszkát locsolunk meg sörrel és az alatt kapjuk majd meg a csigákat.
Ettől még megoszthatod velünk a te tapasztalatodat is


----------



## wicus (2012 Június 29)

Szervusztok.
Tudtok hatásos bio megoldást paradicsom betedségek ellen?
Minden tanácsot köszönök.
Wicus


----------



## ABandi66 (2012 Július 3)

Én amit egy kis filmen láttam, hogy bazsalikomot ültettek a paradicsom mellé elővigyázatosságból.
Mivel nem írtad milyen betegség ellen akarsz küszködni ... rákerestem Net-en és az következő oldalon találtam egy rövid leírást a betegségekről és azok kezeléséről.

Tisztelettel,
Bandi


----------



## ABandi66 (2012 Július 6)

Bocsánat .... elmaradt a web oldal:
http://www.edenkert.hu/novenydoktor/novenyvedelem/paradicsom-gyakori-betegsegei/4096/


----------



## ABandi66 (2012 Július 13)

Közben még kapok rövid ki infókat a barátaimtól is:
- a zsálya, izsóp és a kakukkfű elriasztják a káposztalepkét.


----------



## vizike (2012 Július 13)

ABandi66 írta:


> Közben még kapok rövid ki infókat a barátaimtól is:
> - a zsálya, izsóp és a kakukkfű elriasztják a káposztalepkét.



A fent leírtakat a növények mellé ültetve vagy permetlének használva. 

Nekem apró ugráló (bolhák) lepték el a káposztáimat. Mit használhatnék ellenük?


----------



## ABandi66 (2012 Július 19)

Kedves Vizike,

A zsálya, izsóp és a kakukkfű a káposzta mellé ültetve használandó, ugyanis az illatuk elrisztja a rovarokat. Mondhatom megtéveszti őket, mert sok károkozó a "szagok" után igazodik és egy erőss illatú fűszernövény elbolondítja a rovarokat.

Az ugráló vendégeid ellen nem tudom mit javasoljak .... egyszer be kell azonosítsd őket. Én rákerestem a Net-en és ezen az oldalon találtam valamit "káposztabolha ellen":
http://novenyvedelem.agroinformkiad...rszeru_novenyvedelem_eszkoze_a_feromon_csapda

... viszont fogalmam nincs hol lehet azt a csapdát beszerezni.


----------



## vizike (2012 Július 19)

Köszönöm a válaszod, tényleg a káposztabolha támadta meg a növényeimet. 
Pedig most először ültettem vegyesen - egy sor káposzta, egy sor zeller. Káposztalepke tényleg nem jár arrafelé, de a bolhák annál többen vannak.
A zsályát hogy lehet szaporítani? Sajnos a boltban vásárolt zsályamagból vadzsálya kelt ki. : (


----------



## ABandi66 (2012 Július 19)

*A zsálya termesztése:*

Szaporítására legelterjedtebb módszer a magvetés, de megfelelő a tőosztás és a dugványozás is. Évelő, tehát vetésforgón kívül helyezzük el. Az őszi talaj-előkészítése mélyszántásból, illetve ásásból áll, ezzel egy időben forgassuk alá a szerves, illetve műtrágyákat. Télalá vetés esetén az őszi munkákkal októberig el kell készülni, és gereblyé-zéssel készítsük elő az aprőmorzsás magágyat. A 60-70 cm-es sortávolságon belül a tövek 30-40 cm-re legyenek egymástól. Természetesen ennél sűrűbbre szórjuk a magokat, majd tavasszal, 3-4 leveles korban állítsuk be a tőtávolságot.

Télen, a nyugalmi időszakban az idősebb töveket tőosztással is szaporíthatjuk. Gyökerestől ássuk ki a kis bokrokat, majd 3-4 részre osszuk szét, ügyelve arra, hogy minden egységnek legyen gyökere és hajtása. Szétosztás után azonnal ültessük el az új helyére.

Rendkívül hosszú kezdeti fejlődése miatt a tavaszi helyrevetése nem ajánlatos, helyette célszerű palántáról szaporítani. A palántát fólia alatt vagy szabad földön nevelhetjük, a lényeg az, hogy a talaj hőmérséklete 10 °C fölött legyen a magvetés idején. A palántaágyásokat tartsuk gyommentesen és többször öntözzük meg. Szeptember végén-október elején a kb. 20 cm-es kis növényeket állandó helyre ültethetjük.

Kevésbé ismert szaporítási formája a zölddugványozás. Júniusi virágzása előtt vágjunk 3-4 rügypáros hajtásokat, az alsó leveleket távolítsuk el, a felsőket pedig felükre, harmadukra vágjuk vissza a párolgás csökkentése miatt. Naptól védett helyen, laza komposztos vagy tőzeges talajban, állandóan nedvesen tartva, őszre szép gyökeres, ki-ültetésre kész dugványokat kapunk.
Évközi ápolási munkája a gyomtalanító kapálás. Kétszer fejtrágyázzuk, először április táján, majd júniusban, virágzás előtt. A többéves állomány tisztító munkája közé tartozik még tavasszal az elfagyott, elszáradt hajtások, hajtásvégek eltávolítása. Komolyabb fagykár esetén, vagy ha sok fiatal hajtást szeretnénk kapni, az összes hajtást vágjuk vissza, hogy a föld felett csak mintegy 10 cm-es csonk maradjon.
A második évtől kezdődően megkezdhetjük a szedését, amelyet a tövek elöregedéséig (5-6 évig) minden évben két alkalommal megismételhetünk. Először május végén - június elején, közvetlenül virágzás előtt, másodszor szeptemberben. Mindig csak a friss, fiatal hajtásokat vágjuk le, majd azonnal tépjük le a leveleket a hajtáscsúccsal együtt és a napfénytől védett, szellős helyen szárítsuk meg. Illőolajnyerés céljából kissé később, teljes virágzásban kezdjük meg a szedést. A skarlát zsályával szemben a déli órák alkalmasak a vágásra, ekkor a legnagyobb az illóolaj-tartalma.

Magtermesztése nagy körültekintést igényel, mert a magok nem egyszerre érnek, peregnek. Amikor a magoknak több mint egyharmada beérett, megkezdhetjük a betakarítást. A levágott herbát napfénytől védett, szellős helyen ponyvára vagy fóliára kiterítve szárítsuk tovább, és végül csépeljük ki. Ezermagtömege: 7,3-7,7 g, a magok 3-4 évig őrzik meg csírázóképességüket.
Kórokozója és kártevője, mely a termesztését akadályozná, eddig nem ismert.


----------



## ABandi66 (2012 Július 23)

Találtam egy érdekes cikket ... megosztom veletek:

Aszaljunk gyümölcsöt!Nem kell hozzá tartósítószer, segédanyag, cukor, tároló edény, csupán meleg és napfény. Így természetes és egészséges aszalt gyümölcsöket fogyaszthatunk bármikor.
*Milyen gyümölcsöt lehet aszalni?*


Szinte _valamennyi_ gyümölcs aszalható: alma, körte, szilva, meggy, cseresznye, kajszibarack, szamóca, áfonya, ribiszke, bodzabogyó. A fügével sokan próbálkoznak, de sajnos nem lehet sikeresen aszalni a nálunk termett fügét! Érdemes zöldségeket is aszalni! Jól aszalható a sárgarépa, petrezselyem, pasztinák gyökér, vörös- és póréhagyma, zellergumó, sóska és a spenót is. A fűszernövényekről se feledkezzünk meg: petrezselyem, kapor, lestyán, majoranna, citromfű is aszalható! És természetesen nagyon finom aszalvány készül a termesztett és a gyűjtött gombákból.
Az aszalásra szánt gyümölcs legyen érett, ép, egészséges. Penészes gyümölcsből nem lehet fogyasztható aszalványt készíteni! A gyümölcsöt mindig meg kell tisztítani és meg is kell mosni, majd le kell csöpögtetni.

Egyes terményeket (alma, körte, gyökérzöldségek) fel kell aprítani, karikára vágni, kockázni, ki ahogy szereti. Az almát, a körtét ajánlatos meghámozni, kimagozni, a ribiszkét lebogyózni, de a szilva szárát ne távolítsuk el, mert akkor aszalás közben elfolyik a cukros leve, íztelené, rágóssá válik.

A cseresznyét és a meggyet aszalás előtt célszerű leforrázni, hogy ne repedjen meg, a szilvát meg lehet fürdetni 1 %-os szódás vízben, amely feloldja a felszínén levő viaszréteget és meggyorsítja az aszalást.
[h=4]*Aszalás aszalógéppel*[/h] Rétegezve tegyük a kilyuggatott tálcákra a gyümölcsöt majd fokozatosan melegítsük. A tálcák helyét folyamatosan cserélgessük (a felsőt alulra és így tovább). Az aszalást addig folytassuk, amíg a gyümölcsök víztartalma 20-22 % -ra, a zöldségeké 7-8 % -ra csökken. Ez többnyire két-három nap alatt következik be, de a fűszernövények levelei akár néhány óra alatt megszáradnak. Az aszalványokat hűvös, szellős, száraz helyen tárolhatjuk vászon vagy papírzacskóban akár tavaszig.

[h=4]Miért egészséges az aszalvány?[/h] Az *aszalt alma* a benne lévő pektinnek köszönhetően tisztítja a májat és a bélrendszert, emeli a vércukorszintet, regenerálja a bőrünket.

Az *aszalt barack* lassítja az öregedési folyamatot (béta-karotinja miatt), megelőzi a daganatos megbetegedések kialakulását, mérsékli a magas vérnyomást.

Az *aszalt szilva* serkenti az agyműködést. A legjobb vértisztító és emésztést serkentő aszalvány, továbbá jó szívritmusszabályzó mivel rengeteg vasat tartalmaz!



Köszönet az edenkert.hu szerkesztőinek.


----------



## vizike (2012 Július 24)

Érdekes biokertészkedés:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1u2Sa9NIsxA


----------



## ABandi66 (2012 Augusztus 6)

Megnéztem a filmecskét és a kertészkedés mellett van más mondanivalója is. Köszönöm Vizike.


----------



## ABandi66 (2012 Augusztus 21)

Közben megtaláltam az eredeti filmecskéket a biókertészetről:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvZyMnlh6Hs&feature=relmfu (ez az első rész - de van hat)
Sajnos a szinkronizált verziót törölték .... de közben keresgélek/kútatok.


----------



## ABandi66 (2012 Szeptember 4)

Az aszalógépet el lehet készíteni sörös bádogdobozokból:


----------



## ABandi66 (2012 Szeptember 5)

Közben elszállt a Net-ünk mikor a képeket töltöttem fel, aztán valami munkálatok miatt szünetelt. Ha valakit érdekel hogyan készül el az aszaló - kérem jelezze. Vagy ... kis türelmet kérek és mikor időm lesz begépelem.


----------



## vizike (2012 Szeptember 5)

Kb. mennyi idő kell, amíg teljesen megaszalódnak a növények egy ilyen aszalóban? Gondolom időjárás függő is a dolog.


----------



## ABandi66 (2012 Szeptember 6)

Vizike,

Itt találtam egy leírást:
http://www.ecolinst.hu/letoltok/kiadvanyok/aszalas.pdf
... még én sem olvastam át teljesen.


----------



## veressa (2012 Szeptember 27)

A katicabogarakat én is kipróbáltam, működött


----------



## ABandi66 (2012 Szeptember 27)

Veressa,

Most a darazsak ellen is van egy jó csel: PET üveg felső részét levágjuk ... egy olyan tölcsér alakú részt. Lecsavarjuk a dugót és fejjel lefele visszahelyezzük az üvegbe. Ecetes mézes vizet teszünk bele ... és abba gyűlnek majd a legyek, darazsak.


----------



## varada12 (2012 Október 4)

ABandi66 megoldása nálam nyert


----------



## ABandi66 (2012 Október 9)

Varada,

A "légyfogó"?


----------



## Tholi (2012 Október 20)

Egy gyors kérdésem lenne, télen szerintetek melyik helységben érdemes tárolni a fűszernövényeket? Köszi


----------



## edinus1 (2012 Október 21)

Ajánlom figyelmetekbe az Em-bió néven forgalmazott szert. (Ezt egyszer minden biokertésznek ki kell próbálnia és szerintem soha többe nem vesz mást, csak ezt)
Fantasztikus dolgokra képesek a benne található mikrobacik (nem csak a kertben a lakásban is próbáljátok ki). 
Ha van kerti wc-tek, emésztőtök vagy bármilyen kellemetlen szaggal rendelkező helyetek csak lötyintsetek egy keveset az Em-bióból és meglátjátok, hogy rövid időn belül elmúlik a kellemetlen szag.
Penészedik valami vagy megszeretnétek szabadulni a pókoktól, hígítsátok fel és fújátok be az adott felületet. ha bármilyen kérdésetek van keressétek a forgalmazót az alábbi elérhetőségek valamelyikén és készséggel állnak rendelkezésetekre:

*EM Technology Hungary Kft.*
H-1039 BUDAPEST, MÁTYÁS KIRÁLY ÚT 19
Tel: +36 (1) 240-7090
E-mail:​[email protected]
https://www.facebook.com/pages/EM-Technology-Hungary-Kft/259303967439217?fref=ts

*

Emóció és Embio téli időszakra vonatkozó tudnivalói:*

*lehetőség szerint ne tedd hűtőbe, nem tesz jót a folyadéknak, ha hűtve van*
*téli időszakban a szállítás során nem tudjuk kikerülni a hülési folyamtokat, ezért miután megérkezett a csomag tarsd 24 órán át szobahőmérsékleten*
*gyártási folyamatonként változhat az ízvilága, ami a cukornád melasz összetételének, minőségének köszönhető. Tekintsd természetesnek ezt a folyamatot, hisz a minőségén nem változtat. Minden gyártás be van vizsgálva, élettani hatása ugyanaz minden terméknek.*
EM-BIO mikrobiológiai készítmény

30 évvel ezelőtt indult el Japánból az EM – Effektív Mikroorganizmusok útja az Ember és a Természet közös szolgálatára. Úgy válogatták össze a fotoszintetizáló és tejsavbaktériumok, élesztők, a sugár- és moszatgombák asztalközösségét, hogy azok egymás anyagcseréjét segítve, a természetben velük együtt élő lények (növények, állatok és az ember) létezését segítsék, kiegészítsék.
Az EM egy rendszer, azaz rend szer, amely olyan környezetet alakít ki, amelyben a mikroorganizmusok által az erjedéssel törtnő lebontás kerül előtérbe, és a rothadás megszűnik. A növények életfolyamatainak támogatásával optimális termelési színvonal érhető el, a betegségek visszaszoríthatóak és jobb minőségű termények hozhatók létre.

Az EM-BIO márkanevű aktivált mikrobiológiai készítmény az EM-nek (effektív mikroorganizmusok) megfelelő, EM Technology Hungary Kft által bejegyzett magyarországi védjegye.
A termék használható mind a hagyományos, mind az ökológiai gazdálkodásban. (II-3107/5/2007 sz. Gyártási és forgalmazási engedély, K-581/09 sz. Biokontroll igazolás)
Az EM-BIO élelmezés-egészségügyi szempontból tiszta anyag, patogén és genetikailag módosított szervezeteket nem tartalmaz.
*Eltarthatóság: *5-30 °C közötti hőmérsékleten, sötét helyen, felbontás után 6 hónapig nem veszít a minőségéből.
*Kertészet, növénytermesztés*

A kertészetben elért sikerek elsősorban a talaj termelékenységével függnek össze. Az effektív mikroorganizmusok a tajaj regeneratív mikroorganizmusait támogatják. Segítik a szerves anyagok átalakítását a növények számára szükséges tápanyagokká, és olyan élőhelyet, közösséget teremtenek, amely elvonja a patogének, kártevők életterét. A hatékony mikroorganizmusok segítségével a talaj termelékenysége jelentősen növekszik, és a növények ellenálló képessége fokozódik.
*Talajoltás*
*Javasolt technológia*
30 liter EM-BIO / ha - 200-300 liter vízhez keverve.
Évente egyszer vagy kétszer, aratás után, illetve ültetés, szántás, kombinátorozás, vetés előtt 10 14 nappal kipermetezni, majd 1-2 napon belül 15-20 cm mélyen bedolgozni a talajba. Fontos, hogy a talajon lévő elhalt és élő növényi részekre permetezzük ki, és ezekkel együtt munkáljuk be a talajba.
*Várható hatás*


Javuló talajminőség
Talajban felhalmozódott szerves anyag és vegyszermaradványok lebontása
Javul a talaj vízháztartása és tápanyag szolgáltató képessége
Aktívabb talajéletet eredményez
Lazább szerkezetű, morzsalékosabb talaj
Fokozódik a humuszképződés
Csökken az ammóniaképződés, a légköri nitrogénmegkötés 70%-kal nő
Intenzívebb gyökeresedés
A növény fokozódó tápanyag felvevő képessége
Növekvő (10-40%-kal több) terméshozam (22,1 q/ha terméstöbblet csemegekukoricánál, Biopoint Kft. 2009)
Javuló termésminőség, magasabb antioxidáns tartalom, jobb beltartalmi érték (vitaminok, ásványi anyagok, aminosavak), ízletesebb termés
Növekvő betegségekkel s kártevőkkel szembeni ellenálló-képesség (Kísérlet a hervadásos betegségek, lisztharmat megoldására, referenciák: Árpád biokontroll, Szentes, Hortobágy HNP, mezőhegyesi Ménesbirtok, Úrkút, Szarvas 2009)
Stressztűrő képesség javulása (aszály, alacsony és túl magas hőmérséklet)
A termés eltarthatósága növekszik
*Komposztálás*
*Javasolt technológia*
1 m[SUP]3 [/SUP]komposzthoz 1 liter EM-BIO permetezése, újabb szerves anyag hozzáadásakor 0,1 liter (1 deciliter) EM-BIO-t juttassunk ki.
*Várható hatás*


Komposztálás hatékonyságának a növelése, fermentációs időszak csökkenése
Tápanyag-feltáródás növelése
Nincs szükség átforgatásra, mozgatásra
Megmaradnak az anyagcseretermékek, a nitrogén ammónia formájában nem illan el
A talaj mikrobiális aktivitásának, kémhatásának (pH) javítása
A talajban felhalmozódott növényvédőszer-maradványok lebontásának elősegítése
*Lombkezelés*
*Javasolt technológia*
300 liter vízhez keverjen 1-2 liter EM-BIO-t, és permetezze a növény lombozatára! Mindig vegyük figyelembe a lombfelület nagyságához szükséges víz mennyiségét, és ehhez igazítsuk az EM-BIO mennyiségét!
*Alkalmazás*


Szántóföldi növénykultúrákban(gabonafélék, napraforgó, kukorica): 1-3-alkalommal a virágzás, termésérés időszakában
Zöldség és gyümölcsfélék, szőlő: 4-7 alkalommal, vagy akár heti gyakorisággal az intenzív növekedés - virágzás - zöldérés időszakáig.
*Várható hatás*


Intenzívebb gyökeresedés
A növény fokozódó tápanyagfelvevő és beépítő képessége
Növekvő (10-40%-kal több) terméshozam (22,1 q/ha terméstöbblet csemegekukoricánál, Biopoint Kft. 2009)
Javuló termésminőség, magasabb antioxidáns tartalom, jobb beltartalmi érték (vitaminok, ásványi anyagok, aminosavak), ízletesebb termés
Növekvő betegségekkel s kártevőkkel szembeni ellenálló-képesség (Kísérlet a hervadásos betegségek, lisztharmat megoldására, referenciák: Árpád biokontroll, Szentes, Hortobágy HNP, mezőhegyesi Ménesbirtok, Úrkút, Szarvas 2009)
Stressztűrő képesség javulása (aszály, alacsony és túl magas hőmérséklet)
A termés eltarthatósága növekszik
*Díz- és szobanövények, virágok, füvek*
* Javasolt technológia*


_Szobanövények:_ 1 liter locsolóvízhez 10 ml EM-BIO-t keverve öntözze a szobanövényeket a megszokott módon és rendszerességgel.
_Dísznövények:_ a szobanövényeknél alkalmazott módszer mellett 10 m[SUP]2 [/SUP]-nyi területen a lombfelület nagyságától függően öntsünk a permetléhez 2-6 ml EM-BIO-t literenként, és permetezzük le a növényt.
_Virágágyások:_ 10 m[SUP]2 [/SUP]-nyi területen 200 ml EM-BIO-t 10 liter vízhez adva kell a területre kivinni, és nem túl mélyen bedolgozni a talajba, illetve 3-4 hetente 2 liter vízhez 40 ml EM-BIO-t adva permetezze le a növényeket.
Az elhalt növényi részeket helyezzük a tövekhez, és permetezzünk rá 10 m[SUP]2[/SUP]-enként 60 ml EM-BIO és 0,6 liter (6 deciliter) víz elegyét kora reggel vagy este, lehetőleg ne erős napfénynél. Mindez segít a természetes komposztálódásban.
_Füvek:_ A telepítés előtti és a kora tavaszi talajoltás mellett rendszeres kezelést is végezhetünk:kannával 1:300 arányú oldattal locsoljuk be a területet. Öntözőrendszerekben: 1:1000 arányban használjuk fel.
*Várható hatás*
Néhány kezelés után a növények láthatóan dúsabbak, egészségesebbek lesznek. Stressztűrő képességük fokozódik, ellenállóbbá válnak a külső hatásokkal szemben. Tápanyag-ellátottságuk emelkedik. A kezelések hatására a levélzet, a szár és a virágzat szöveti állománya erősebb, kompaktabb lesz.

*Állattenyésztés*

*Baromfi*
*Ólkezelés*
100 m[SUP]2[/SUP]-es ólban 2 liter vízhez 2 liter EM-BIO-t keverve permetezzük ki az alomra és az ól egész területére, valamint a felületekre! A kezelés elvégezhető bármilyen típusú permetező eszközzel.
*A kezelés gyakorisága:*


héten 3 alkalommal
héten 2 alkalommal
héten 1 alkalommal
héten 1 alkalommal
héten 2 alkalommal
*Várható hatás:*


50%-os ammóniaszint csökkenés
szaghatások jelentős mértékű csökkenése
legyek számának drasztikus visszaszorulása
kiváló minőségű, kontrollált fermentációjú istállótrágya
nyugodtabb, stressztűrőbb állatállomány
mikroflóra kontroll
*Ivóvízkezelés*
1000 liter ivóvízhez:


1-5 napon 3 liter EM-BIO-t,
6-25 napon 1 liter EM-BIO-t,
26-35 napon 2 liter Em-BIO-t,
36.naptól 1 liter EM-BIO-t adagolva.
A tenyészidőszakban javasolt a vízminőség-javító EM kerámia alkalmazása. A kerámiát egy üres szűrőházba beletéve a vízszűrő és a gyógyszeradagoló közé ajánlott beépíteni.
*Várható hatás:*


algásodás megszűnése
magas antioxidáns aktivitás következtében antikorrozív hatás
dugulást okozó vízkőlerakódás gátlása
optimális mikrobális állapot fenntartása
egészségesebb állatok
*Ivóvíz és ólkezelés együttes hatása:*


Kevesebb gyógyszerfelhasználás - gátlóanyagoktól mentesség
ivóvíz savanyítása probiotikum tartalmú savanyító szerrel
kedvező bélflóra kialakítás
kedvezőbb súlygyarapodás és takarmányértékesítés
jobb ellenállóképesség
emésztési problémák visszaszorulása
az állati termékek kimagaslóan magas antioxidáns tartalma miatti jobb eltarthatóság
kevesebb vágóhídi kobzási veszteség
*Takarmány*
6 liter EM-BIO-t 1 tonna takarmányhoz keverve adagoljuk a megszokott módon.
*Várható hatás*


Gyorsabb súlynövekedés
Ízletesebb, jobb minőségű hús
Csökken a gyógyszerszükséglet
Erősebb tojáshéj, szép tojáshéj szín, sárgább tojássárgája
Tojásmennyiség növekedése
*Referencia:*
A terméket a BAROMFI-COOP Hajdúnánási brojlertelepén tesztelték. A teszteredmények elkérhetők.
*Szarvasmarha*
*Ólkezelés*
100 m[SUP]2[/SUP]-nyi istállóban 2 liter EM-BIO és 2 liter víz keverékét kell kipermetezni, napi rendszerességű felülalmozás esetén heti 2 alkalommal, pihenőboxostartás esetén a folyosók kitolása után heti 2 alkalommal a teljes istállót permetezni.
*Várható hatás:*


50%-os ammóniaszint csökkenés
kellemetlen szagok megszűnése
legyek számának drasztikus visszaszorulása
kiváló minőségű, kontrollált fermentációjú istállótrágya
nyugodtabb, stressztűrőbb állatállomány
mikroflóra kontroll
*Lábvégkezelés*
1 liter EM-BIO-t adjunk a lábfürdető medencébe 20 marhánként.
*Várható hatás:*


Egészséges, erős, fertőzésmentes csülkök
*Trágyakezelés*
1 liter / m[SUP]3[/SUP] EM-BIO-t juttassunk ki a trágyára.
Várható hatás:


gyenge szagintenzítású, kiemelkedően magas tápértékű trágya
ammóniaszint csökkenése
*Ivóvízkezelés és/vagy takarmány*
100 ml/ 100liter víz és/vagy 50 ml/szarvasmarha/nap a takarmányba
*Várható hatás*:


Egészségesebb állatok
Alacsonyabb gyógyszerszükséglet
Nagyobb súlygyarapodás
Magasabb tejhozam, magasabb tej beltartalmi értékek
Alacsonyabb szomatikus sejtszám
Magasabb szárazanyag felvétel
Ízletesebb, jobb minőségű, magas antioxidáns tartalmú, eltarthatóbb hús
*Referencia:*
A terméket 2008-ban a Városföldi MgRt. szarvasmarhatelepén tesztelték. A teszteredmények elkérhetők.
*Sertés*
*Ólkezelés*
*Hígtrágya-kezelés*
*Takarmánykezelés*
*Ló*
*Istállókezelés*
*Takarmánykezelés/ivóvíz kezelés*
100 ml / 100liter víz és/vagy 50 ml / ló/ nap a takarmányba
*Hobby-állat*
*Ivóvíz kezelés*
1-30 ml/nap az állat ivóvizébe nagyságtól függően. Pl:


kismadár 10-15 csepp
tengerimalac, aranyhörcsög, fehérpatkány, degu, csincsilla 3-5 ml (nagyságtól függően)
cica 5-10 ml
kutya 5-30 ml (nagyságtól függően)


----------



## h.melinda (2012 November 3)

Nem tudna valaki segíteni, hogy ez milyen növény lehet? Anyukám kertjében nőtt kb 2 méter magasra, de mi nem tudjuk, hogy mi lehet.


----------



## camuka (2012 November 6)

Az EM BIO-t én is használtam. És tényleg jó kis cucc. Ezen kívü,l még a HUMUS FW és a komposzttea, is nagyon jó dolog. Ezeket hidrokultúrában is szoktam használni. De lombtrágyának is nagyon jók. Növényvédelemre, meg csalánból és dohányból szoktam teát főzni, és azzal spriccelek.


----------



## vigszellem (2012 November 19)

Sziasztok!

Csigák ellen még jól bevált módszer (legalábbis nekem itthon bejött),ha a védendő növényeket, vagy akár az egész kertet körbe szórjuk mésszel vagy faszénnel.
Levéltetvek és takácsatkák ellen pedig a csalánlé nagyon hasznos. Nem nehéz elkészíteni, de arra fel kell készülni, hogy bizony szaga van. Kell hozzá 1kg szárított (vagy 5kg friss) csalán, amit összetörünk és 50 l vízben 2 hétig állni hagyjuk. Szűrés után ebből a léből egy liternyit 10 l vízzel felhígítunk és már permetezhetünk is.


----------



## Angel888 (2012 November 19)

Ez tök jó, ebből 3-at kapásból elkövettem


----------



## Angel888 (2012 November 19)

Ezt a löttyöt én is megcsináltam, iszonyú szaga volt. A csigák ellen meg ott a két gyerekem.


----------



## Angel888 (2012 November 19)

Tök jó, hogy ezeket leírtad! Jövő nyáron már alkalmazhatom is őket! Még egyszer köszi!


----------



## Angel888 (2012 November 19)

De régóta keresem ezt! Nagyon köszi!


----------



## Angel888 (2012 November 19)

De honnan szedtek ennyi katicabogarat?


----------



## Angel888 (2012 November 19)

Már csak be kell szerezni ezeket a bigyókat.


----------



## Angel888 (2012 November 19)

Ezt ki is írtam, így nem rontom el a következő nyarat. Köszi.


----------



## Angel888 (2012 November 19)

Ezt én is alkalmaztam, de a szél össze vissza fújta a az elszáradt füvet, tettél rá valamit?


----------



## vizike (2012 November 20)

Nálunk két éve jelent meg a sárga színű (spanyol?) csiga. A savanyított káposzta levét nem élik túl. Egy kicsit macerás az összegyűjtésük, de megéri.


----------



## hokedli (2013 Január 1)

A savanyú káposzta levét inkább meginnám és csiga ellen a sóval próbálkoznék....


----------



## vizike (2013 Január 2)

A káposzta levét én is imádom. De ha egy kisebb edénybe téve és abba belegyűjtve a csigákat, akkor biztos, hogy nem másznak további. A sóval már próbálkoztam, de furcsa mód egy nyákot vontak maguk köré és abból kibújva továbbmennek.


----------



## Ricsigirl (2013 Január 11)

Kisebb területen ajánlom a tejes (a tejsavó is jó) vízzel való permetezést. Nálam bevált, minden egyéb permetezés nélkül is gyönyörűek voltak a növényeim. Persze nem hektárokon gazdálkodom...


----------



## Ricsigirl (2013 Január 11)

Hallottam egy "humánus" csigaírtásról, amit még nem próbáltam, de ajánlják: ássunk le egy közepes méretű műanyag dobozt, abba öntsünk egy kevés sört. Imádják a csigák, és állítólag kellemesebb ebben az alkoholos mámorban kimúlni, mint savtól, sótól kínhalált halni.


----------



## Ricsigirl (2013 Január 11)

Ez nálunk is bevált!


----------



## a0marcsi (2013 Január 19)

Megfogadom, a hagyma káposzta párosítást sikerült megvalósítani . Jövőre nem teszem!


----------



## a0marcsi (2013 Január 20)

A csalánt sok helyen ajánlják, de nem vagyok biztos, hogy lesz lelkierőm, megcsinálni!:-?


----------



## ABandi66 (2013 Január 29)

A káposztabolhák ellen egy érdekes megoldást hallottam: szeretik a sárga színt. Ezért kis területen egy sárga lapot kell a káposzta közé tenni és egy kis ragacsos anyaggal bekenni. A kis állatkák ráugranak - beleragadnak.


----------



## vizike (2013 Január 30)

ABandi66 írta:


> A káposztabolhák ellen egy érdekes megoldást hallottam: szeretik a sárga színt. Ezért kis területen egy sárga lapot kell a káposzta közé tenni és egy kis ragacsos anyaggal bekenni. A kis állatkák ráugranak - beleragadnak.



Köszönöm, ki fogom próbálni ha eljön a tavasz.


----------



## alcedo (2013 Február 13)

Már csak egy kert kéne


----------



## kivirulka (2013 Március 18)

Sziasztok!

Talán ezt is hasznosnak tartjátok:

```
http://web.tvnetwork.hu/belsoot/pdf/johanna%20paungger%20-%20utmutato%20hold.pdf
```

A könyvben említett szabályokat én szobanövények locsolásánál alkalmazom, nekem bevált!


----------



## pore70 (2013 Március 25)

Bio módszer, de undorító: Csigát összegyűjteni, leforrázni, érlelni (rothasztani), majd a levét kilocsolni a növények közé. Távol tartja a többi csigát (és a szaga odavonzza az összes döglegyet)


----------



## pore70 (2013 Március 25)

Forrás: Gertrud Franck


----------



## pore70 (2013 Március 25)

Forrás: Gertrud Franck-Öngyógyító kiskert


----------



## pore70 (2013 Március 25)

Élesebb képed nincs?


----------



## ABandi66 (2013 Március 31)

Pore70,

1. Kösz. Adtál egy megoldást - mi is legyen az összegyűjtött csigákkal. Elég drasztikus megoldás ... és gondolom bűzös is. Megpróbálhatjuk.
2. Miről kellene az élesebb képp?


----------



## yubari (2013 Április 4)

Én most kezdtem el csíráztatni, és eddig nagyon tetszik. A zsázsával próbálkoztam, de a búza ízlik a legjobban. Nagyon egészséges, és nem nehéz megcsinálni.


----------



## Telemarkos (2013 Április 4)

A csigák ellen, a hamu nagyon hatásos.


----------



## vizike (2013 Április 5)

Telemarkos írta:


> A csigák ellen, a hamu nagyon hatásos.



Hogyan használjam?


----------



## ABandi66 (2013 Április 11)

Rákerestem a Net-en és ezt találtam:
"*A hamu is remek a meztelen csigák ellen!* A hamu ma már csak kevés helyen található meg, hiszen leginkább távfűtéssel vagy gázzal oldjuk meg a fűtést, de ahol van cserépkályha, vagy kandalló érdemes a hamut is összegyűjteni. A hamu nem csak jó trágya a növények számára, de a molyok és a meztelen csigák elriasztására is remekül beválik. Ültetés előtt tegyünk minden négyzetméter földhöz egy lapát hamut."


----------



## ABandi66 (2013 Április 18)

Ugyanazon az oldalon még ez is található:
*A rebarbara is lehet rovarölő*.
A rebarbara nem csak szép dísznövény a kertünkbe, de a szárából remek pite is készíthető. Ám a rebarbara a csípő és vérszívó rovarok számára nem épp a legfinomabb és legvonzóbb növény. Ha kertünkben sok a tetű, áztassunk be egy tucat rebarbara levelet 2 liter vízbe, majd hagyjuk állni 24 óráig, égül szűrjük le és permetezzük be vele a növényeket.
Az oldal: http://zoldstudio.hu/index.php/otthon-kert/1317-meztelen-csiga-ellen-hatasos-a-hamu - köszönöm, hogy valaki feltette.


----------



## rederd (2013 Április 18)

Sziasztok, vakond ellen van valakinek tippje? Nem szeretnénk kiirtani őket, csak elijeszteni?


----------



## ABandi66 (2013 Április 18)

A közönséges bodzát (Sambucus nigra) is vadnövénynek tekinthetjük. Riasztó hatása főként az egerek, pockok és vakondok ellen nyilvánul meg. Elég csak egy bodzahajtást a vakondtúrásba szúrni, vagy melegágyat ágaival keríteni!
... még keresgélek ....


----------



## ABandi66 (2013 Április 18)

A pockoktól és vakondoktól veszélyeztetett helyek kiváló riasztó növénye: a nagy sárfű _(Euphorbia lathyris)._ (Egyes adatok szerint a 
lótetveket, helyesebben lótücsköket is távol tartja.) A növény megsértett edénynyalábjaiból folyó, kutyatejfélékre jellemző nedv, 
ami elpusztítja a növények gyökérzónájában ásó vakondokot, az ember nyálkahártyáját irritáló méreganyagot tartalmaz. Erre ügyeljünk az ültetéskor, gyermekek pedig később se kerüljenek közelébe!


----------



## ABandi66 (2013 Április 18)

Hasznos vagy káros állat a vakondok? - teszik fel sokan a kérdést, amire nem is olyan könnyű egyértelmű választ adni. Mert az kétségtelen, hogy a vakondok is hozzá tartozik az élő környezetünkhöz. Pusztítja a talajban élő és károsító pajorokat, csigákat, lótücsköket, drótférgeket, százlábúakat, de kedvelt csemegéje a földigiliszta, amelyről pedig köztudomású, hogy a leghasznosabb talajlakó élőlények köz tartozik, mert eleven ekeként forgatja, lazítja, keveri a termőföldet. Végül is: a vakondok védett állat!

A legősibb védekezés, hogy gázolajba vagy petróleumba mártott ruhát dugnak a vakondjáratba és annak szaga elriasztja őket. A sörösüveg metodika abban áll, hogy az üveget majdnem a pereméig beássuk a földbe; a talaj közeli légjárat rezgésbe hozza az üveget és ennek a hangját a vakondok nem képes elviselni. Tudok arról is, hogy egyesek a Trabantjuk kipufogócsövére szereltek egy csövet és a kipufogó gázt vezették be a vakond friss járatába.


----------



## ABandi66 (2013 Május 9)

Találtam egy érdekes filmecskét:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UcdtIx1PkS8
Érdemes elgondolkozni rajta ... kis helyen ... kevés pénzből.
Viszont nekem úgy rémlik, hogy "aquapónia" technikát használ ... mert az epreket nem földbe, hanem érdekes "kavicsba" ülteti ... és a csőnek is az a feladata, hogy fentről egész az aljáig átfolyón a víz.


----------



## Moholy42 (2013 Május 17)

Sok jó ötletet olvastam itt. Köszönöm.


----------



## ABandi66 (2013 Május 21)

Május elején kiástam a "gombarönköket" (gombacsirával beoltott bükkfa rönkök) és egy nagy család hangyára is akadtam, ezért kezdtem keresni "bió" módszert ellenük. Eddig ezeket találtam:
"A hangyákat nagyon nehéz kiirtani, hacsak nem a fészküket pusztítjuk el, például úgy, hogy petróleummal vagy szalmiákszesszel leöntjük. HA nincs más kéznél, a konyhasó is hatásos lehet. Ideiglenesen távol lehet őket tartani, ha vonulási útjukban kihelyezünk egy tálcát cukros vízzel felöntve. Mivel kedvelik a cukor ízét, egyszerűen belefulladnak a vízbe. Citromkarikák kihelyezésével is meg lehet őket állítani. A paradicsom, levendula palánták távol tartják a hangyákat, esetleg levendula illóolajat is lehet a közelükben elcsepegtetni. A sütőpor, fahéj, fokhagyma, szegfűszeg, s dió illatát sem kedvelik. Sajnos nyomulós kis lények, s nem egyszerű a harc ellenük."
A hétvégén kipróbálom a fahéjat.


----------



## agica27 (2013 Június 4)

Én eddig a sütőport találtam legjobbnak a hangyák ellen. Valamikor olvastam, hogy a kis sütőpor-morzsákat beviszik a bolyba, és ha megeszik, attól felfújódnak, így megszűnnek lenni. (Bocsánat, nem épp a leghumánusabb megoldás, de nagyon könnyen bejutnak a házba is.) A fahéj stb. "csak" elriasztja, két méterrel arrébb megjelennek.


----------



## ABandi66 (2013 Június 5)

Ágnes,

Köszönöm a tippet a többiek nevében is. Ahogy magad is írtad ... egy kicsit barbár megoldás ... viszont ha az elemzés után, nem elég más helyre riasztani őket (fahéj alkalmazása) ... akkor marad ez a szélsőséges megoldás.


----------



## vandorcsillag (2013 Június 5)

Olvastátok már?

......A társítások egyik legismertebb példája a három nővér ültetési mód, amelyet még az amerikai indiánok fejlesztettek tökélyre. Ők egy fészekbe ültették a babot, a kukoricát és a tököt. A bab ugyanis nitrogénmegkötő tulajdonsága révén a növekedési szakasz lezárulta után táplálja a neki támasztékot nyújtó kukoricát. A kukorica tövébe ültetett tök talajtakaróként viselkedik, és nem engedi kiszáradni a földet.
A szakirodalom sok ehhez hasonló trükköt ismer. A snidling például serkenti a paradicsom növekedését, és javítja az ízét, távol tartja a kártevőket, a molytetveket és az aknázólegyeket. A torma növeli a burgonya betegségekkel szembeni ellenálló képességét, és az erősen csípős zöldséget nem kedveli a burgonyát károsító kolorádóbogár. 
A rozmaring elűzi a káposztalegyet, a hagyma- és répalegyeket pedig úgy zavarhatjuk meg, hogy vegyesen ültetjük a két növényt. A paszternák gyökere rovarölő hatású, olyannyira, hogy organikus permetlé is készíthető belőle. A társítás nem csak a kártevők ellen hasznos. A tárkony dajkanövény, segíti más növények növekedését. A borsó árnyékot nyújt a spenótnak, hogy a levelei zsengék maradjanak, a spenót pedig segíti más magok csírázását. További jó szomszéd a fejes saláta és a borsó, a paradicsom és a fokhagyma, az uborka és a karalábé......

http://www.origo.hu/idojaras/201302...arsitas-biogazdalkodas-organikus-zoldseg.html


----------



## hanne (2013 Június 5)

sziasztok,keresem Ruth Stout könyveit,tud valaki segíteni?Németül, angolul is jó lenne.


----------



## agica27 (2013 Június 5)

Szívesen, ABandi66. Ez is csak a legvégső megoldás volt, mint a sörcsapda a csigáknak. Jó agykontrollos lévén hiába üzengettem nekik 2 évig, hogy menjenek tovább, illetve a csigákkal alkut is kötöttem volna, hogy csak az ágyás szélén egyék meg a szamócát, osszuk meg, nem voltak hajlandók erre, így jött a sörcsapda.
Több helyen is olvastam, hogy a rózsák mellé ültetett levendula elűzi a tetveket - nálam nem vált be, a rózsákon nagyon jól érzik magukat - erre a szappanos víz volt a megoldás.
A paradicsom rézdrótozásáról:
http://www.kolibrikerteszet.hu/kiskertunk_kincse_az_izletes_paradicsom --- ha valaki már próbálta, legyen kedves írja meg a tapasztalatait.
A körömvirággal, mustárral és vérehulló fecskefűvel vigyázni kell, mert ha elszórja a magját, mindenhol lesz a kertben, nagyon nehéz kordában tartani. A körömvirágot le kell szedni MINDET, a mustárt lekaszálni és otthagyni virágzás előtt (innen már nagyon jó tápanyag a földnek).
Mivel már nő a parlagfű, egy kis ismertető:


----------



## ABandi66 (2013 Június 5)

Kedves Vándorcsillag,

Igen - nagyon jók ezek a párosítások. Hozzátenném, hogy a paradicsom mellé érdemes bazsalikomot is ültetni - amúgy az ételekben is tökéletes társítás. A metélőhagyma (snidling) pedig jó ellenszer a sárgarépa (murok) ágyások szélére.
Ettől a pasitól tanultam sokat - Monty Don:
Egy időben a youtube -bon megtaláltam a Paprika TV által készített magyar szinkronizált változatokat is ... de mire megtanultam letölteni a filmeket ... arra törölték.
Mondjuk én megbirkózom az angollal is és ha van kérdésed szívesen fordítom.

András


----------



## ABandi66 (2013 Június 5)

Csillag,

Közben visszapörgettem és már az első oldalon TE voltál, aki említetted a Paprika TV-t. Köszi.


----------



## ABandi66 (2013 Június 5)

Ágnes,

Megakadt a szemem az "agykontrolon" - csak röviden - valóban űzöd és van tapasztalatod benne?Érdekel a téma - és hiszek is benne ... de ne itt folytassuk, mert gondolom a nyövényekkel nem tudunk ezzel érvényesülni és ne tereljük el a szót.


----------



## ani02 (2013 Június 5)

Keressetek itt Agykontroll fórumot-jók-vannak hanganyagok is néha.Én is elvégeztem már vagy 20 éve


----------



## vandorcsillag (2013 Június 6)

ABandi66 írta:


> Csillag,
> 
> Közben visszapörgettem és már az első oldalon TE voltál, aki említetted a Paprika TV-t. Köszi.


 

Köszönöm kedves András,ő volt az akiről beszéltem.Tanulság,illik megjegyezni a neveket is
Eszembe se jutott,hogy a videó fenn van,mert akkor letöltöttem volna.
Valóban nagyon sokat lehet tanulni tőle,mert egy ekkora kerthez kell szaktudás is.


----------



## ABandi66 (2013 Június 6)

Kedves Csillag,

Nincs mit köszönj - én kell köszönjem neked. Amit még témaként itt feszegettünk az a "mulcsozás" - földtakarás. Sajnos ... egyelőre anyósom kertjében gazdálkodunk ... és még nem tudtam rávenni, hogy kipróbáljuk, de már több barátom is alkalmazta és bevált ... csak egy picit visszataszítóbb a kép, mert olyan a kert mintha el lenne hanyagolva.


----------



## vandorcsillag (2013 Június 7)

Mi is csak beszéltünk róla,a fiaméknál már régen "mulcsoznak",de mi még nem próbáltuk ki.
Ott a fák tövén van a faforgács-ha jól tudom ezt hívják annak,nagyon is rendezettnek tűnik minden.
Talán ideje lenne,mert frissíteni kell a földet.


----------



## agica27 (2013 Június 7)

Én úgy tudom, hogy a mulcsozást nem csak a faforgács kiszórására mondják, hanem - mint írta valaki korábban - a fűnyesedék is nagyon jó erre a célra. Én rendszeresen használom (igaz, néha a macskák kikaparják), és nagyon bevált, csak sűrűn kell újat szórni. Így nemcsak a locsolást lehet korlátozni, hanem a tápanyag is egyből a földbe jut, nem kell külön komposztálót csinálni. Sőt, azt is olvastam valahol, hogy a konyhai hulladékot, amit a komposztba tennénk, egyből szórjuk ki a földre, ne vesződjünk vele külön. (Ez tényleg nem túl szép látvány, de hasznos.)
Igen, régi agykontrollos vagyok, itt is olvasgatom a hsz-okat. (ABandi privi ment.)
Sajnos van egy nagy gondom: a szomszéd macskái (sokan) odajárnak a kertembe elvégezni a dolgukat. Légyszi segítsetek, ez ellen mit lehet tenni?
A citromfű levelein apró lyukak vannak, ez mitől lehet? Soha nem volt még ilyen.


----------



## varjuerik (2013 Június 13)

hello


----------



## ABandi66 (2013 Június 13)

Sziasztok,

Örömmel tudatom veletek, hogy a laskagomba termelésem beindult.  Nem nagy mennyiségben művelem ... csak családi ellátásra . Ha valakit érdekel, hogyan kell csinálni szívesen beírom ide.


----------



## vizike (2013 Június 14)

Engem érdekelne. : ) Nálunk a csiperke a föld alatt 1-2 cm-re található. Hogy honnan került oda nem tudom. Ha "dudort" találunk a fa alatt, biztos, hogy gomba lapul alatta. : ))


----------



## echan (2013 Június 20)

Lótetű ellen nem sok vegyszermentes megoldással találkoztam. Idén a kertem valamiért tele van velük és sorra ették meg a növényeket. Mérget nem szerettem volna alkalmazni, pedig mindenhol ezt tanácsolták. Mivel a rovar a talajfelszín közelében munkálkodik javarészt, az az ötletem támadt hogy nagyméretű tejfölös poharak alját levágom, hogy a gyökér tudjon terjeszkedni és ebben ültetem el a palántákat a földbe. A pohár pereme a talaj felett maximum 0,5-1 cm-en lóg ki, hogy fentről se tudjon belemászni. A módszer bevált, egy darab paprikapalántát sem ettek meg, amióta a gyökerüket ily módon megvédem, ugyanis a műanyagot nem tudja megrágni, lejjebb meg nem megy. Beválik minden olyan növényél amit palántázni lehet.


----------



## agica27 (2013 Június 24)

Kedves Fórumtársak!

Nem teljesen ide tartozik, de mégis.
Tudtok-e valamit a mosódióról? Az egyik oldalon találtam, kíváncsi lennék hogy bevált-e valakinek.
Most kaptam egy írást, amelyben a vadgesztenyéről állítják ugyanezt a mosóhatást:
5 db gesztenyét dobj bele forró vízbe, áztasd 20 percig, vágd ketté, tedd pamut zacskóba, és ezzel moss.
Mi a véleményetek, esetleg használta már valaki?


----------



## echan (2013 Június 26)

Anyukám használ mosódiót rendszeresen. Még Indiából hozott magával egy nagy szatyorral és azóta csak azzal mos. Szépen tisztítja a ruhákat.


----------



## ABandi66 (2013 Június 26)

Agica,

Ez kézzel való mosást jelent ... vagy teszed a pamut zsacskót a mosógépbe?


----------



## ABandi66 (2013 Június 26)

Echan,

A palántálás módszered nagyon praktikus ... édesanyám is így teszi ki őket. Az egyik ok pont a lótetű miatt, mert állítolag a kis állatka egyenesen fúr útat magának és a műanyag miatt kénytelen kikerülni a növény gyökerét ... az meg szépen fejlődhet lefele.
Gondolom: ősszel kiszedegeted a műanyag poharakat?


----------



## echan (2013 Június 27)

ABandi66 írta:


> Echan,
> 
> A palántálás módszered nagyon praktikus ... édesanyám is így teszi ki őket. Az egyik ok pont a lótetű miatt, mert állítolag a kis állatka egyenesen fúr útat magának és a műanyag miatt kénytelen kikerülni a növény gyökerét ... az meg szépen fejlődhet lefele.
> Gondolom: ősszel kiszedegeted a műanyag poharakat?


 

Igen , ki kell szedni, mivel egy szezon alatt elöregedik és könnyen töredezik. Amelyik kibír még egy szezont azt jövőre újra felhasználom. Egyébként az ásványvizes palackok szétvágva 2 részre ugyanígy használhatók., csak ott le kell vágni felülről az elkeskenyedő részt is.


----------



## ABandi66 (2013 Június 27)

Echan,

Köszönöm. Nálunk az iskolában kapnak a gyerekek tejet és kiflit ... minden nap. Nagyon sok ilyen műanyag pohár kerül a kukába ... de elég csak az ismerős körben szólni, hogy tartsák meg ezeket és máris van amibe palántálni.
Ha szereted az ilyen újrahasznosítható dolgokat - valahol ezen a fórumon bevágtam a sörösbádogokból készített napkollektort is. Ha van ahová tedd ... akkor elkészíthetitek ... csak a "szekrény" ne legyen oly nagy, mint amilyent az asztalosom állított össze nekem. Egyelőre nem dolgozom ipari mennyiségben.


----------



## ABandi66 (2013 Június 27)

Találtam egy ügyes kis oldalt:
http://www.tankonyvtar.hu/hu/tartalom/tkt/zoldsegtermesztok/ch02.html


----------



## echan (2013 Június 27)

ABandi66 írta:


> Agica,
> 
> Ez kézzel való mosást jelent ... vagy teszed a pamut zsacskót a mosógépbe?


 

Találtam pár tippet mosódió használatára: 
*Mosás*
Tegyen 4-8 fél mosódió héjat (vagy ennek megfelelő darabokat) a mosótasakba, vagy egy nyakánál bekötött régi zokniba, és helyezze be a mosógép dobjába. Mosson a szokásos módon. A mosódió darabok 2-4-szer felhasználhatóak a hőmérsékelttől függően. (magasabb hőfokon kevesebbszer lehet újra felhasználni.)
_Mosódió por:_ Tegyen 2-4 kávéskanál mosódió port a mosótasakba, vagy egy nyakánál bekötött régi zokniba, és helyezze be a mosógép dobjába. Mosson a szokásos módon.

*Több célú tisztító*
Tegyen 25g (maréknyi) mosódióhéjat fél liter forró vízbe, és forralja 10-15 percig. Adhat hozzá néhány csepp eukaliptusz olajat. (opcionális). Hagyja kihűlni, szűrje át és tegye egy üres spriccelős flakonba, és máris használatra kész.
_Mosódió por:_ Tegyen 4 teáskanál mosódió port fél liter forró vízbe és forralja 10-15 percig. dhat hozzá néhány csepp eukaliptusz olajat. (opcionális). Hagyja kihűlni, szűrje át és tegye egy kiürölt spriccelős flakonba, és máris használatra kész. Alkalmas a lakás minden részének tisztításához, az ablakokat is beleértve.
*Relaxáló, tisztító fürdő*
Tegyen 3-4 mosódió héjat a mosótasakba, és tegye a forró fürdővízbe öt percre. Lehetőleg a vízsugár közelébe, illetve hasznos egy-két percig a fürdővízben mozgatni. Adjon hozzá néhány cseppet a kedvenc illóolajából. Vigyázzon, hogy szembe ne kerüljön!
_Mosódió por:_ Adjon 2-4 teáskanál mosódió port a fürdőhöz, és engedje el magát, amíg a mosódió por kifejti hatását. Adjon hozzá néhány cseppet a kedvenc illóolajából. Vigyázzon, hogy szembe ne kerüljön!
*Ékszer tisztító*
Készítsen az általános tísztító szerinti mosódiós oladatot, áztassa benne az ékszereket, majd szükség szerint fogkefével dörzsölje át óvatosan. Végül szárítsa meg és törölje át egy puha ruhával. 

_Mosódó por_: Készítsen pasztát a mosódió porhoz adva egy kevés vizet. Az ujjai között dörzsölje vele az érszereket. Öblítse le és törölje át puha ruhával. Szükség szerint egy enyhe mosódió oldatban áztathatja öblítés előtt.
*Egyszerű mosódiós sampon készítése*
Három mosódiót forraljon lassú tűzön kb. 10 percig. Leszűrés után adjon hozzá egy kevés kukoricalisztet, ha sűríteni szeretné.Kívánság szerint illóoljat is tehet hozzá, ha szeretne illatot adni hozzá. Szembe ne kerüljön!
_Mosódió por_: Vállig érő hajhoz készítsen egy teáskanál porból és egy kevés vízből lágy pasztát. Mossa meg vele szokásos módon a haját. Bár nem habzik, tökéltesen megtisztíta a haját. Alaposan öblítse le a haját. Vigyázzon, szembe ne kerüljön!
Természetes Mosódió fogkrém recept
Miért érdemes ezzel foglalkozni? *Itt olvashat a fogkrémek és a mósódió* kapcsolatáról.
Mosódió fogkrémhez a következőkre van szükség:

5 teáskanál szódabikarbóna
5-6 mosódióból készült főzet. Legjobb, ha már előkészíti a folyékony mosódiót. Az elkészítéséhez törjön össze 50gramm mosódiót és forralja fel 8 dl vízben. Forralja 20 percig, és kész is a folyékony mosódió!
Ajánlott egy csipetnyi sót hozzáadni a fertőtlenítő hatása miatt.
5 teáskanál növényi glicerin.
A friss lehelet érdekében 10csepp tiszta Menta vagy Fodormenta vagy Pudinhara olajat is lehet hozzáadni. 5 csepp teafa olaj szintén hozzáadható.
Nagyon egyszerű a felsoroltakból elkészíteni a fogkrémet. Alaposan össze kell keverni az összetevőket. A glicerin adagolásával lehet a fogkrém állagot elérni.
Ezzel használatra készen is áll a természetes mosódió fogrém!
*Kerti felhasználás:*
3-4 mosódió héjat egy liter vízbe forrázva felhasználhat a kertben kipermetezve élősködők ellen. 
_
Mosódió por_: 1-2 teáskanálnyi port egy liter vízben forrázva permetezzen ki a kertben, távol tartja főleg a levéltetveket. 

*Háziállat fürdetése*
Készítsen kb. egy liter forró vízben 3-4 mosódió hozzáadásával egy enyhe oldatot. Pár percig hagyja a bundáján, majd öblítse le. Szembe ne kerüljön!
_Mosódió por:_ Két teáskanálnyit oldjon fel forró vízben kevergetve, majd szürje át. Hagyj az állatok bundáján pár percig, majd öblítse le. Segit az élősködők távoltartásában. Szembe ne kerüljön!
*Kézi mosás*
6-8 fél mosódióhéjat forraljon lassú tűzön fél liter vízben kb. 8-10 percig. Pár csep illóolajat adhat hozzá, kívánság szerint. Öntse a lavórban lévő vízhez, és használhatja áztatáshoz, kézi mosáshoz a kényes anyagokhoz.
_Mosódió por_: 1-2 teáskanálnyi port mosótasakban tegyen forró vízben majd az elkészült odatban áztassa be a ruhákat.Különösen kényes anyagokhoz is kiváló.


----------



## tyutyukam (2013 Június 28)

*ABandi66*

Sziasztok,

Örömmel tudatom veletek, hogy a laskagomba termelésem beindult.  Nem nagy mennyiségben művelem ... csak családi ellátásra . Ha valakit érdekel, hogyan kell csinálni szívesen beírom ide.

Engem nagyon érdekelne ha irnál rola. Köszönöm​


----------



## Tóth János (2013 Július 5)

saro írta:


> 2


12


----------



## agica27 (2013 Július 14)

ABandi66 írta:


> Agica,
> 
> Ez kézzel való mosást jelent ... vagy teszed a pamut zsacskót a mosógépbe?


ABandi!

Bocsi, csak most olvastam a hozzászólásodat.
Nem tudom, ennyit írtak. Úgy gondolom, hogy mosógépben, ugyanúgy kell használni mint a mosódiót.

Azt olvastam, hogy azonos a hatóanyaguk (szaponin), ezért feltételezem, ugyanúgy használhatjuk a vadgesztenyét, mint a mosódiót.

Azt hiszem, leszek olyan bátor, és ki fogom próbálni.


----------



## ABandi66 (2013 Augusztus 6)

Sziasztok,
Interneten találtam:
http://www.hobbikert.hu/magazin/eperspenot-bogyoja-es-levele-is-eheto.html
Eperspenót - nem hangzik rosszul, amit a leírásban találtam róla. Megpróbálok több infót gyűjteni és vetőmagot is szerezni.


----------



## eliffain (2013 Augusztus 8)

Az iskolában tanultunk minimális ökológiai gazdálkodást, valamint rovartant, és kórtant. Nem csak növények egymás mellé ültetésével, és konyhai szerves hulladékkal; de gyógynövényforrázatokkal és hasznos rovarok/élőlények betelepítésével (számukra alkalmas élőhely megteremtésével) is sikeresen lehet védekezni.


----------



## eliffain (2013 Augusztus 8)

Ehhez annyit fűznék hozzá, hogy madarakon kívül lehet rovarokat is betelepíteni. Erre itt a következő három példa. Rovarhotel : http://www.termelotol.hu/letoltes/rovar-1.jpg . Egy másik egy hasonló elven müködö szerkezet. Egy agyagedényt megtömünk szalmával, és fejjel lefelé felfüggesztünk a fák közé. Ebbe beleköltözhetnek a fülbemászók. Ezek a rovarok mindenevők. Először a levéltetveket pusztítják el, majd ha nem telepítjük őket időben máshova a gyümölcsöket is megcsipkedhetik. Az utolsó pedig a vadvirágok. Minden kertben érdemes fenntartani egy kis sarkot, amelyet lehetőség szerint nem háborgatunk. Avart, halott faágakat, a kertben nem hasznos vad növényeket meghagyni itt. Rengeteg hasznos faj számára jelenthetik ezek a helyek a túlélést. A fátyolkák, katicák, fülbemászók, fürkészek és poszméhek csupán csak pár példa a hasznos rovarok sorára.


----------



## eliffain (2013 Augusztus 8)

A másik igen hasznos dolog a megfelelő növénypárok kiválasztása. Ezeknek megvannak a vegyi okaik is, például répa a hagyma mellé ültetve ideális, mert a répalégy kerüli a hagymát a hagymalégy pedig a répát. De ezt az előttem szólók már bővebben kifejtették.


----------



## eliffain (2013 Augusztus 8)

Ha a kertünkben biológiai vagy legalábbis takarékosabb gazdálkodást akarunk folytatni, akkor érdemes körbenézni gyógynövények után. A gyógynövények egy része feljavíthatja a komposzt minőségét, illetve repellens hatással (taszító) rendelkeznek. A csalánfőzetet levéltetvek ellen (áztatott csalánlevél, forrázás során a csalánsejtekben található szerves sav jó része elbomlik) . Szintén korábban említett példa a büdöske, melynek a gyökerei a talajban élő nematódákat (pici kukacok) elűzik. Egyik legjobb talajfertőtlenítő növény a mézvirág (remélem jól emlékszem a népi kifejezésére, facélia más néven). Ha ilyen növényt ültetünk a kertbe, akkor a cián tartalmú gyökérnedvei a cserebogárlárvákat is a föld felszínre űzik. (legalábbis tanári elmondás alapján  ).


----------



## eliffain (2013 Augusztus 8)

Nagyon sokat olvastam egy ismert kártevőről a lótetűről, vagy lótücsökről (gryllophyta). Sokaknak okoz kellemetlenséget a kertben. Erre két házi módszert olvastam, (a vegyszerek amelyek ellene használatban vannak javarészt ki lettek vonva a forgalomból, vagy engedélyhez kötöttek). Az egyik, a legegyszerűbb a vakondtücsök életciklusához kötődik. Ezek a rovarok augusztusban szaporodnak. A nőstény a talajban egy sárüreget tapaszt, amelybe lerakja a petéit, és ott őrzi őket, a kikelt lárvákkal együtt. Az augusztusi ásás megzavarhatja a rovarok költését, és ritkíthatjuk az állományt ezáltal. Azonban vegyük figyelembe, hogy az augusztusi ásás roncsolja a talaj minőségét. Ezen felül még 2 módszer részletes leírása: Ássunk le üvegeket vagy alumínium dobozokat úgy, hogy a szájuk a földfelszínnel egy síkban legyen, majd helyezzünk el mellettük jobbról és balról egy-egy lapos követ, azokra pedig fektessünk lécet. A léc körülbelül 1-2 cm-rel legyen az üveg szája fölött. A zsákmányszerző útján a *lótücsök *mindig keresi a rejtekhelyet, a léc alatti 1-2 cm-es hasadék pedig pont megfelel neki. Behúzódik a léc alá, és így a leásott csapdába esik. (http://hp-kertem.blogspot.hu/2012/05/lotucsok.html) Egy másik, kevésbé szimpatikus módszer szerint híg mosogatószerrs víz elől a föld felszínére menekülnek. És ilyenkor könnyű elpusztítani őket, 
Ha javasolhatom a módszerek közül a csapdázás, esetleg az augusztusi (vagy kora tavaszi) ásás lenne a leg kímélőbb.


----------



## eliffain (2013 Augusztus 8)

Van egy nagyon elterjedt tévhit. A Monilinia (monilia) 2 fajtája ismert. Egyik fajtája csak a csonthéjasokat (monilinia laxa) a másik az almatermésüelet is pl.: alma, körte is megtámadja. A kettő közül a Monilinia laxa a veszélyesebb. Ez a növényen először visszaszáradó ágakat, majd később gennyes sebeket, a gyümölcsön penészes-botrytiszes rothadást okoz. Ha nem kezeljük időben a kéreg alatt a betegség tovább terjed a törzsben, és ágrákosodást okoz. Fekete nedvedző sebek keletkeznek a fa ágán és törzsén, amelyek terjesztik tovább a betegséget.


----------



## eliffain (2013 Augusztus 8)

Ez a betegség legjobb tudomásom szerint halálos a fára nézve, ezért fontos a megelőzés, és a tüneti kezelés. A gyümölcsmúmiák (aszott száraz beteg gyümölcsök) eltávolítása. Száraz gallyak, vagy hirtelen leszáradt növényi részek eltávolítása 20 centivel az egészséges résszel együtt (megelőzés!!!). Valamint tavasszal és ősszel egy alapos meszelés, vagy vegyszeres mosás a fára. (vagy akár gyógynövényes). Fontos a metszés! Csonthéjasokat csak gyümölcsszedés után metszünk. Tavasszal, ősszel, az esős, hűvös időben nem, mert ez kedvez a betegség terjedésének. Eszközöket mindig fertötlenítsük! (egyszerü 1-2 perc domestos, vagy 15 perc hypo) A már beteg fának az ágrákosodott részeit pucoljuk meg az elhalt és gennyes részektől. Utána sebtapasszal, vagy mésszel zárjuk le.


----------



## eliffain (2013 Augusztus 8)

Ezt a betegséget gyakran keverik össze az Erwinia-val, amely egy halálos betegség az almatermésüekre. Hasonló tünetek, de a különbség abban van, hogy ez egy vírus. Nem fertőzi a csonthéjasokat. Az elhalt, visszaszáradt részeket hasonló módon kell eltávolítani, majd el kell tüzelni. (ültetvényekben ki kell vágni a fákat. Karanténbetegségnek számít). Odahaza megpróbálkozhatunk a gyümölcsfa megmentésével. (metszés segített nálam). Fontos az eszközfertőtlenítés. Metszőolló pengéjén is terjednek ezek a betegségek.


----------



## eliffain (2013 Augusztus 8)

Gyakran kérdezik tőlem, mi történt a fájukkal, mert hirtelen elszáradt egy része, vagy az egész. Lekonyultak a levelek, vagy akár megsárgultak és lehullottak. Ez esetben leggyakrabban a gutaütés a bűnös. Ez 5-6 különböző betegség együttes hatása. Feltételezhetően a magas hőmérséklet váltja ki a növény részleges vagy teljes pusztulását. Jelenleg nem tudja senki. (vagy csak nekem nem tanítják  ) A fának az elhalt részét ilyenkor le lehet vágni. Ha csak egy része halt el a fa még kihajthat. Ha a teljes lekonyult, akkor többnyire csak a remény maradt.


----------



## eliffain (2013 Augusztus 8)

Lenne egy kérdésem. Nem igazán értek a sünökhöz, és nem tudom mennyire fér bele a biokert témába, de a kertünkben megjelent egy süni. Utánaolvastam, de szeretnék pontos infókkat kapni arról, mivel bírhatnám maradásna. Nem tudom, h sündisznó, vagy sünkutya. (eddig nem is tudtam, hogy létezik ilyen) De elpusztított egy csomó lótetüt, és szeretném, ha tovább tevékenykedne. A kertben senki nem zavarja. Elfér  .Valamint, egyik nap be akart szökni egy másik süni is, de ez agresszívan reagált rá, miután a közelébe engedtük a kerti süninknek. Nem tudjuk miért, de fel akarta fordítani és egyértelműen bántani. Ennek is szeretném megtudni az okait. Az újonnan érkezettet kitessékeltük a kertből, hogy keressen máshol otthont, azóta a sünink újra kidugja néha az orrát.


----------



## eliffain (2013 Augusztus 8)

Remélem nem írtam a topikba ide nem illő témát. Ha valakinek kérdése van, igyekszem majd megválaszolni, amennyire időm engeni. Remélem a bejegyzéseim értelmesnek minősülnek. További jó éjt, és kertészkedést mindenkinek!


----------



## tyutyukam (2013 Augusztus 9)

Nagyon szeretnék tanácsot kérni Vettünk tavasszal STIVIÁT három cseréppel gondoltam egy csak megmarad hát nem sajnos apránként tönkre ment Lakótelepi lakásba lakunk óvtam a nagyfénytől Locsoltam de minden hiába Viszont nem kaptak tápot Nem tudtam milyet adjak ami nem árt nekünk ,ha fogyasztunk a leveléből
Mikor virágzott a virágot eltettem nem tudom van-e magja, virágzás után mentek tönkre.
Köszönöm


----------



## vizike (2013 Augusztus 9)

Ha még nem dobtad ki a STIVIÁT öntözgesd mértékkel, talán kihajt a gyökérből. Én sem vagyok szakértője, de a tavaly vettem két csomag magot (németországi cégtől rendeltem jó drágán). A 12 magból 5 növényem lett. Óvtam, gondoztam, aztán virágzás után száradni kezdett. Sajnos a virágaiból nem lett mag. Szerencsére 3 tő újból kihajtott. Most melegházban növekednek, lesem a virágokat, hogy talán tudok magot venni belőle. A magok nagyon aprókák. Felénk nem lehet kapni, már mindenhol kerestem. Próbálkozás fél siker!


----------



## agica27 (2013 Augusztus 10)

Stiviával én is kísérleteztem. Tavaly vettem palántákat, egyet kiültettem földbe, a másik cserépben maradt. Ezt is kitettem, locsoltam, de nem fejlődött úgy, mint a kinti, rövid idő múlva elszáradt.
Amelyik a földben volt, nagyon szépen fejlődött, csak annyit csináltam, hogy minden nap meglocsoltam. Erről szedtem le kis hajtásokat ősszel, hogy majd egész télen tudom szedni, és tavaszra lesz mit kiültetnem. Szép lassan ezek is elszáradtak, semmi nem lett belőle, nem fejlődött sehova, ki kellett dobni.
Tavasszal vettem a piacon palántákat, nagyon szépen fejlődnek kiültetve és naponta locsolva vannak. Néha csalánlével permetezem. Nagyon sok levelet leszedtem már róla, szárítom és teszem el télre.
Ezek után nem kísérletezek a cserepes változattal.


----------



## Gagul (2013 Augusztus 12)

Ricsigirl írta:


> Hallottam egy "humánus" csigaírtásról, amit még nem próbáltam, de ajánlják: ássunk le egy közepes méretű műanyag dobozt, abba öntsünk egy kevés sört. Imádják a csigák, és állítólag kellemesebb ebben az alkoholos mámorban kimúlni, mint savtól, sótól kínhalált halni.



Sündisznó?


----------



## ABandi66 (2013 Augusztus 14)

Vizike:

Ha majd felszaporítottad ... számítok a segítségedre - stivia ügyben.


----------



## ABandi66 (2013 Augusztus 14)

Eliffain:

Köszönöm a többiek nevében is a sok értékes hozzászólásod.


----------



## vizike (2013 Augusztus 19)

Ha ismét tavasz lesz ... : ) Most találtam a neten.


----------



## vizike (2013 Augusztus 19)

A nagy melegben ez is megoldás:


----------



## vizike (2013 Augusztus 19)

Újrahasznosítás:


----------



## vizike (2013 Augusztus 19)

Függőkert erkélyre:



 Köszönöm a net végtelen ötlettárának. : )


----------



## vizike (2013 Augusztus 19)

Rovarok telepítése egyszerűen: rovarház (majd jönnek maguktól).


----------



## vizike (2013 Augusztus 21)

Hogyan kössük össze a mozgást a fűnyírással. : - )


----------



## vizike (2013 Augusztus 21)

Mulcsozás. (Hogy én erre miért nem találtam rá korábban?) Majd jövőre....


----------



## vizike (2013 Augusztus 21)

Sorhúzás: (nálunkfelé külön sorhúzót készítettek a hagyma és a káposzta ültetéséhez)


----------



## vizike (2013 Augusztus 21)

Mag gyűjtése a következő évre:


----------



## vizike (2013 Augusztus 21)

És ha már mindennel elkészültünk pihenjünk egy kicsit:


----------



## ABandi66 (2013 Augusztus 24)

Vizike,

Köszi az ötleteket. A mulcsozást (talajtakarást) már tárgyaltuk ... és, aki kipróbálta jónak találta. Csak nálunk még kételkednek a hasznában ... legalábbis rám csodálkozó szemekkel tekintenek.


----------



## vizike (2013 Augusztus 24)

Igen, ismerős a helyzet. Az én szomszédom is "sokatmondóan" nézett rám, amikor a fűnyesedéket szórtam a hagymák közé. : ) (Meg sem mertem mutatni a két ökölnyire nyőtt hagymáimat....)


----------



## vizike (2013 Augusztus 25)

ABandi66 írta:


> Vizike,
> 
> Köszi az ötleteket. A mulcsozást (talajtakarást) már tárgyaltuk ... és, aki kipróbálta jónak találta. Csak nálunk még kételkednek a hasznában ... legalábbis rám csodálkozó szemekkel tekintenek.



Olvastam a mulcsozásról írt véleményeket de én elég vizuális típus vagyok, ezért úgy gondolom a kép sokszor többet mond.


----------



## vizike (2013 Augusztus 26)

tyutyukam írta:


> Nagyon szeretnék tanácsot kérni Vettünk tavasszal STIVIÁT három cseréppel gondoltam egy csak megmarad hát nem sajnos apránként tönkre ment Lakótelepi lakásba lakunk óvtam a nagyfénytől Locsoltam de minden hiába Viszont nem kaptak tápot Nem tudtam milyet adjak ami nem árt nekünk ,ha fogyasztunk a leveléből
> Mikor virágzott a virágot eltettem nem tudom van-e magja, virágzás után mentek tönkre.
> Köszönöm



A neten kutatva találtam ezt: Ma lecsiptem a Stiviám tetejéből és megpróbálom így szaporítani. Kíváncsian várom a fejleményt. Az eredményről majd beszámolok. (A holdállás is remélelm besegít.)


----------



## ABandi66 (2013 Augusztus 28)

Kedves Vizike,

Az utolsó beillesztés nem látszik: kép vagy videó?
Aztán: végre Erzsike néni eljutott hozzátok.


----------



## agica27 (2013 Augusztus 30)

Kár hogy nem értek angolul, azért lehet hogy mégis megpróbálkozok a szaporítással ismét. Nálunk is csak egy helyen lehet kapni tavasszal palántákat, a baráti körömet is innen láttam el. Én folyamatosan szedtem a nyáron, szárítottam (nem sütőben), csak levegőn, árnyékban, és ledaráltam, így porom lett belőle. És a teákba, salátákba csak beledobtam pár levelet. Nagyon szereti a napot, tehát - mint minden gyógynövényt - napos helyre kell ültetni. A nagy melegben reggel-este locsoltam, mulcsoztam. Amikor annyira levágtam a szárakat, mint a videón, nekem nem hajtott ki újra, az az ága teljesen elhalt, tehát én csak a leveleket szedegettem le róla. De ugyanolyan édes a szára is, megkóstoltam.
Vizike! A holdállásnál arra gondolsz, hogy föld-napon vágod le és ülteted el?
Egy fentebbi képen látom, hogy ujságpapírt terít le a földre, ezzel mulcsoz? Ha semmit nem tesz rá, elfújja a szél. Mi a véleményetek?


----------



## vizike (2013 Augusztus 30)

Egy fentebbi képen látom, hogy ujságpapírt terít le a földre, ezzel mulcsoz? Ha semmit nem tesz rá, elfújja a szél. Mi a véleményetek?

Ha jobban megnézed a kép bal alsó sarkán már látszik, hogy arra szórja a mulcsot (fakéreg, föld)...

A holdállást többnyire csak fogyó- és növő- holdat szoktam számon tartani. Próbáltam már a föld- és egyéb napokat is szem előtt tartani, sajnos nem mindig tudtam megoldani. Vagy az időjárás "szólt bele", vagy időm nem volt. Attól még volt rendes termés (vagy nem).


----------



## agica27 (2013 Szeptember 1)

Szia Vizike!
Szóval az újságpapírra szórja a mulcsot? Nos, nem igazán tudom mi haszna lehet a földön/ben az újságpapírnak. Én inkább kihagyom, ha már úgyis mulcsozok, rakom egyenesen a földre.
A holdállásokat tényleg nehéz betartani, a mosás/takarítást azért igyekszem kedvező időpontban csinálni, mert tényleg észrevehető a különbség.


----------



## ABandi66 (2013 Szeptember 9)

Kezdjünk el jővöre gondolni:
- szeptember végén - október elején lehet ültetni a fokhagymát. Bálint gazda a cserepes termesztést is javasolja. Virágos ládába 10 cm-res tőtávolságra, 8 cm mélyre ültetve. Napos meleg helyen tartsuk.


----------



## vizike (2013 Szeptember 16)

Én a fokhagyma magját augusztusban (amikor már jól megértek a fokhagyma szár tetején), sorba szoktam a földbe szórni, a szántóföld szélén, ahol nem zavarja az őszi szántást. Tavasszal, amikor "elindulnak" egymástól 10-cm távolságra újraültetem. Igy (legtöbbször) nem cikkekben, hanem gyöngyhagyma nagyságú fokhagyma fejek nőnek. Könnyebb a tisztítása, aprítása használatkor.


----------



## agica27 (2013 Szeptember 17)

Használt már valaki talajfertőtlenítőt? Egy biokertbe még belefér ennek a használata? Bnőm kertjében a földbe fészkelték magukat a vaddarazsak, ezt ajánlották a kiirtásukra. Van-e valakinek ezzel kapcsolatos élménye? Vagy más, humánusabb megoldás? A neten utánaolvastam, hívtunk méhészt, az általa alkalmazott árasztásos dolog nem jött be.


----------



## ABandi66 (2013 Szeptember 20)

A gombatermés újra fellendült, így eszembe jutott egy régebbi igéretem: leírni, hogyan is készítettem elő a telepet.
Hozzávalók: laskagomba micélium , bükkfa rönkök.
A 25-30 cm átmérőjű rönköket 40 cm-es darabokra vágjuk és mindegyik végéből egy 2 cm-es korongot levágunk. A rönköket beoltás előtt kell hagyni egy kicsit, 2-3 hetet hogy száradjanak. Nem kötelező: de én a várakozási idő után lemostam őket formalinos vizzel, hogy a káros penész-gombáktól egy picit szabaduljunk. A kerítés mellett ástam egy sáncot - a szélességét a rönk átmérője szabja meg, hosszúságát pedig a rönkök + a köztük meghagyandó 20 cm szabályozza. A sánc aljába szortam egy kis fűrészport amelybe kényelmesen beállítottam a rönköket, hogy 1/3-uk a föld színe fölött legyen. A rönkök alá is érdemes tenni a gombacsirából, hogy alulról is szőjék majd be a rönköt. A rönkök flső részére papírcsíkot rajzszegeztem, hogy mikor a "kalapot" (korongot) szegeztem fel a rönk tetéjére szort csira ne hulljon le. Miután felkerült a kalap a rönköt nylon foliába húztam - jó a szemeteszsáknak használt nylontasak. Aztán a kis ültetvényt betakartam a kiásott földdel. Ha ősszel történik ez ... akkor tavaszig föld alatt kell hagyni a rönköket. Mikor elolvadt a hó kifödtem ... 1/3 részig ... és a rönkök köré is fűrészport szórtam, hogy ne teljenek meg földdel a gombák. A nagy napsütésben leborítottam/árnyékoltam a rönköket és esténként meglocsoltam. Most az esős/hűvös napokban kezdtek teremni.


----------



## vizike (2013 Szeptember 20)

Nálunk is beindult a csiperke vadászat. Nem tudom, hogy honnan kerültek a kertbe, de több helyen is megjelentek. Most versenyeznünk kell a kártevőkkel. A csigák imádják, a kukacokról nem is beszélve. : )
A laskagombáért is rajongnak?


----------



## ABandi66 (2013 Szeptember 21)

Szia Vizike,

Nem használtatok véletlenül gombakomposztot a kert talajának javítására ... hisz olyankor ne csodálkozzatok, hogy megjelentek.
A csigák ellen már több javaslat is elhangzott ezen a fórumon ... szerintem próbáld meg a sörös megoldást.
Igen - a lsakagombából is lakmároznak ... de azokat már elhurcolták a tyúkok ... miután összeszedtem őket.


----------



## Szatvacyla (2013 Szeptember 24)

Sziasztok!
Minden kiskertész polcára ajánlom.

*Czibulya Ferenc: Bolgárkertészet magyar földön*.
( Történetek és módszerek egy adatközlő bolgárkertész tollából)


----------



## Szatvacyla (2013 Szeptember 24)

Küldöm a második részt, forgassátok haszonnal!


----------



## Szatvacyla (2013 Október 3)

Ez is egy érdekes könyv:

Baji Béla: Önellátó biogazdálkodás: Permakultúra.


----------



## vizike (2013 Október 4)

A mi gombatermésünk is elindult. A kertben megjelennek minden évben. Kár, hogy nem ismerjük őket. : )


----------



## vizike (2013 Október 4)

És még gomba.


----------



## Szatvacyla (2013 Október 4)

Egyre többen érzik, hogy világban tapasztalható gazdasági-politikai-szociális válságból egyetlen kiút a kézi erővel történő földművelés. Gyürkőzzünk hát neki. Nem szabad szervezkedni. Sok sikert mindenkinek!
Ez a könyv is hasznos lehet:

Máthé Ákos—Romváry Vilmos:
Fűszer és gyógynövények a kiskertben és a házunk táján

A mák fejezet sajna hiányzik.


----------



## vizike (2013 Október 5)

Na, a -5 fokot nem mindenik gomba bírja. De a fóliaházba ültetett paradicsom és paprika sem. : ( Ma reggelre hófehér volt minden, vastagon állt a hóharmat. Baj, hogy csak október elején járunk. Mi lesz december-januárban ha most ilyen hideg van?


----------



## Szatvacyla (2013 Október 7)

Téesz-idők:

Gonda Irén: Értékes kincsünk az istállótrágya

Ne nevessetek ki. Félórás olvasmány. Hasznos gondolatok, eredeti szocreál hangulatban. (1965)


----------



## Gagul (2013 Október 7)

Szatvacyla írta:


> Téesz-idők:
> 
> Gonda Irén: Értékes kincsünk az istállótrágya
> 
> Ne nevessetek ki. Félórás olvasmány. Hasznos gondolatok, eredeti szocreál hangulatban. (1965)




Hát igen.
Amely olvasmányos anyagban a szocializmus virágzó utját (igy, t j-vel) épitö szorgosan dolgozó kétkezi parasztságunk - természetesen kéz a kézben szövetségben a forradalmi múnkásosztállyal , s A Párt útmutatásai alapján - a markszizmus-leninizmustól tanaitól áthatva a fényesen dicsö jövöre emelve forradalmi tekintetét vasvillával pakolja a lószart-).
(tehén,disznó)

Egyébként jo anyag, mint maga a lótrágya is-).

A csalán a nitrogéntarttalmu területek egyfajta "indikátora", kiválóan megnö rajta illetve utal a föld emelkedett nitrogéntartalmára. S a lótrágyán spontán megnövö (évi 4-5 termés!) növényböl szakszerüen megkomponált s kuraként használt csalántea mind izében mind élettani hatásában kiemelkedö.


----------



## Szatvacyla (2013 Október 14)

Szürkevíz

Röviden: a műtrágyákban kb. olyasmi anyagok vannak, ami a mosógépből és a fürdőszobából kijön. (Ez a szürkevíz.) Nem szabad a növények leveleire locsolni, de a talajba szivárogtatás, árasztás jó megoldás lehet. 



 Az érdeklődőknek részletesebben: 

http://www.eautarcie.com/hu/04b.html#top


----------



## Szatvacyla (2013 Október 18)

ABandi66 írta:


> No ... ez is érdekes lehet.
> 
> Ha a mosógépet nem is ... de a zuhanyvizet szeretném újrahasznosítani ... ha másra nem - hát a wc öblítésére.
> Kösz a link-et.



Egy mosógépből kiszerelet szivattyúval, ami 230V-os, fel lehet emelni a vizet 1-2 m magasra. (Simán rá lehet kötni a hálózatra, nem kell kondenzátor sem . Két szál vezeték jön ki belőle. Poz-neg-. A földelésről ne feledkezz meg!) Ha bizonytalan vagy, hívj szakit. Egyébként a mosógép magától is megteszi ezt minden beavatkozás nélkül. 

Egy hordóra ritka szövésű műanyag hálót kell tenni, arra mohát. Ez lesz a szűrő. A hordó aljára szerelt kivezetésből jön a tisztított víz. Felülre tehetsz túfolyót. 

A WC-nek alacsony tartályosnak kell lennie, hogy ne kelljen magasra emelni a vizet. Számíts arra, hogy a szürkevíz-cső felszálló ágában maradni fog víz, ami a szivattyú leállása után visszafolyik a mosógépbe!


----------



## ABandi66 (2013 Október 20)

No...ez kezd egyer érdekesebb lenni:
- a ritka szövésű műanyag háló + a moha: ez elegendő a zuhanyzás/fürdés után maradt víz tisztítására? Gondolok itt arra, hogy a szappan/samponok nem ölik meg a mohát? ... vagy lenne esetleg más megoldás, hogy minimálisan annyira tisztítsuk a vizet, hogy ne "dohosodjon meg" a tárolóban, amíg a wc öblitéséhez kerül. 
Valaki próbált már ilyesmit?
Plusz - gondolom - dupla rendszert kell kialakítani, mert ha történetesen nem zuhanyozik/fürdik senki ... akkor csak le kell öblíteni a WC valamivel.


----------



## ABandi66 (2013 Október 24)

A mulcsozás nem mindig jó!

Észak- és Közép-Európában az évszakok közötti hőmérséklet-ingadozások általában igen nagyok: télen kemény fagyok lehetnek, a tavasz gyakran későn érkezik és nagyon sok csapadékkal, a nyár nagyon forró lehet. A talajt egész évben borító szalma-mulcsréteg elzárja a talajt ezektől az évszakonkénti időjárási befolyásoktól. Ősszel a mulcstakaró védi a hidegtől, és tovább aktívan tartja a talajéletet. Ha meleg, száraz a május, akkor is érdemes mulcsozni, csapadékosabb nyarakon azonban a mulcsréteg *vonzza a csigákat*, akik a mulcstakaróban találnak menedéket. Ilyenkor ésszerű a mulcsot komposztálni - éppen ebben áll a kertészkedés művészete: pontos alkalmazkodás a talajhoz, az éghajlathoz és a növényekhez.
A *teljes körű mulcsozás *nem veszi figyelembe a kert különböző részeit: egy árnyékos helyen lévő évelő növényekkel beültetett ágyás pl. hálás egy réteg falevélért, mivel így az évelők természetes élőhelyéhez hasonló körülményeket teremtünk. A zöldségek ezzel szemben - főképpen tavasszal - hálásak minden talajt melegítő napsugárért: a mulcstakaró ebben az esetben szigetelőrétegként viselkedik, ami hidegen tartja a talajt - ilyenkor nem ésszerű a mulcs alkalmazása. A *mediterrán növényekből álló fűszer- és gyógynövényes ágyás* ellenben szereti a kavics- vagy lávatörmelék-mulcsot, ami a meleget magába zárja.


----------



## ABandi66 (2013 Október 24)

Ha túlnyomórészt csak szalmát és avart alkalmazunk, és teljesen takarjuk a talajt, szükségtelenül leszűkítjük a mulcsozás sokféle lehetőségét és a talajtakaró anyagok széles választékát. (*Erről részletesebben itt olvashat >>*) A szalma vagy avarmulcsnak túl nagy a szén-nitrogén aránya, túl sok faanyagot tartalmaz, és lassú bomlása csökkenti a növények által rövid távon felvehető (növekedésükhöz szükséges) nitrogén mennyiségét. Sok növénynél ez fejlődési nehézségeket vagy akár pusztulást is okozhat.


----------



## Gagul (2013 Október 24)

ABandi66 írta:


> No...ez kezd egyer érdekesebb lenni:
> - a ritka szövésű műanyag háló + a moha: ez elegendő a zuhanyzás/fürdés után maradt víz tisztítására? Gondolok itt arra, hogy a szappan/samponok nem ölik meg a mohát? ... vagy lenne esetleg más megoldás, hogy minimálisan annyira tisztítsuk a vizet, hogy ne "dohosodjon meg" a tárolóban, amíg a wc öblitéséhez kerül.
> Valaki próbált már ilyesmit?
> Plusz - gondolom - dupla rendszert kell kialakítani, mert ha történetesen nem zuhanyozik/fürdik senki ... akkor csak le kell öblíteni a WC valamivel.



A szappan az natrium-stearat,az nem piszkálja a mohát (annyira).Picit bázikus lesze töle a környezet. A tusfürdök,shampook viszont kémiai koktélok, benne kelátokkal, mindenféle természetidegen diszkrét vegyületekkel.leginkább nem kellene használni.Amugysem....


----------



## ABandi66 (2013 Október 24)

Estét,

Épp ezért főzök én szappant nyövényi eredetű olajokból, vajakból. Egyik kedvencem a mézes-vaniliás szappan. Nem ördöngös elkészíteni ... csak már alig lehet egyes alkotó elemeket beszerezni ... pld. a kakóvajat már a gyógyszerészetben is szintetikus anyaggal helyetesítik.


----------



## ABandi66 (2013 November 1)

Elfelejtettem bevágni egy linket a szappanokkal:
http://illatosszappan.hu/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=141&Itemid=178


----------



## ABandi66 (2013 November 5)

*Almabor

Hozzávalók:*
1 kg alma
1kg cukor
5 l víz

*Elkészítése:* Az almát megtisztítjuk, kicsumázzuk, lereszeljük, vagy apró kockákra vágjuk. Nagy uborkás üvegbe rakjuk, majd a cukrot feloldjuk a vízben és az almára öntjük, az üveget tüllel lefedjük. Szobahőmérsékleten tartva az erjedés első szakasza kb. 10 nap alatt lezajlik. Ekkor leszűrjük és visszaöntjük a tisztára mosott üvegbe. Kb 3-4 hét alatt teljesen letisztul, a bor érése befejeződik. Ekkor óvatosan lefejtjük (gumicsővel) üvegekbe és ledugaszoljuk.

_Aki fehérhusú almát kapott, és szépre, gusztusosan színesre szeretné varázsolni, karamellel színezheti._

Ezt találtam az egyik oldalon ... valaki tud még almabor receptet? Most van szezonja - próbáljuk ki.


----------



## vizike (2013 November 6)

Nem lehet rossz, de engem az almaecet receptje érdekelne. : )
Ha valaki készített már otthon megoszthatná a receptjét és a tapasztalatait.


----------



## ABandi66 (2013 November 6)

Vizike:

Kerestél rá a Net-en? Én holnap megkérdezem a kollegáimtól.
Ma pedig elkészítettem az almabor első fázisát ... majd megosztom, hogyan alakulnak a dolgok.


----------



## ABandi66 (2013 November 7)

Én például ezt találtam:
Egy 5 literes befőttes üvegbe bedobáljuk az almahéjat, csutkákat, és indításképp egy-két darab almát felaprítva. Ehhez megy egy maréknyi cukor (vagy másfél maréknyi méz) és langyos víz. Ezt szobameleg helyen kell tartani, pakolni bele az almát míg harmada víz, harmada alma nem lesz. Nyáron jó kint is, meleg napos helyen. Pár naponta át kell keverni. Közben forr, zavarosodik, majd letisztul. Közben is teszek hozzá kevés cukrot vagy mézet, a hozzáadott almák miatt, mert kell a cukros környezet az erjedéshez._A gyümölcs eleve magas cukortartalmú, megerjedne magától is. A bomlás során a cukorból lesz az alkohol. Ha több a cukor, erősebb alkohol, később erősebb ecet lesz belőle. Mi ugyanis_ _egy almabort készítettünk. De mivel levegőt kap, megecetesedik. Így aztán következtethetünk, hogyha tudunk venni termelőtől igazi bort, és hagyjuk levegőzni, akkor borecetünk lesz. _

Pár apróságot megtanultam, egy évnyi almaecet gyártás során. Ugyan a neten talált receptek hibátlan gyümölcsöt írnak, de aki már figyelte milyen átalakuláson megy keresztül az alma, míg ecet lesz belőle, láthatta, hogy a rothadás ott van. Így én a hibás részeket kifejezetten az ecetbe teszem, sőt ha belefutok rohadt belsejű almába, akkor azt is. Amit el kell kerülni, azok a penészes sérülések.

Pár hét alatt megérik egy üveggel, lehet szűrni. Ez az érési idő sok mindentől függ, de leginkább a hőmérséklettől, gyümölcs cukortartalmától. Így kóstolgatni kell. Az elsőt kicsit gyenge korában szűrtem le, de ettől még jó hajat öblíteni, vízbe keverve meginni, mosógépbe.

Na szóval kiszedjük belőle az almát, és még mindig hagyjuk a nagy üvegben a folyadékot, kb. egy hetet, míg vastagszik benne a nyúlós, opálos réteg, ami az ecetágy. Az ecetágy alapállapotban a tetején képződik, de egy mozdulattal leküldjük az üveg aljára, ne penészedjen meg.

Ezt az ecetágyat továbbvihetjük a következő üvegbe, ettől gyorsabb lesz az érés. Egy-egy ecetágy évekig is használható.

Elvárások: ha azt várod, hogy bolti almaecet íze lesz, csalódni fogsz. Mert nem olyan. Hanem olyan, mint az megecetesedett, romlott bor. Az előnye, hogy bármilyen lédús és nagy cukortartalmú gyümölcsből elkészíthető, akár vegyesen is. Majd nyáron, ha lesz többféle 

*Lényeges, hogy légáteresztő vászondarabbal le legyen zárva, mert a muslicák és a petéik kárt okoznak benne. Vászon, körbekötve, gumizva-tökéletes.*

Indításképp lehet fűszereket tenni bele. Kapor, tárkony, csombor, szegfűszeg, vagy akár mazsola. Itt már csak az egyéni ízlés és fantázia lehet a határ!


----------



## vizike (2013 November 8)

Köszönöm, nem is hangzik rosszul. Ki fogom próbálni. : )


----------



## ABandi66 (2013 November 9)

További érdekességek:
A készítéshez kiválóan alkalmazhatók a tavalyi évről maradt, pincében tartósított almák is, ilyenkor már úgyis a friss gyümölcsök korszakát éljük és az ecet készítés a régebbi almák legjobb hasznosítási módja!
Amit az almaecet készítésnél fontos tudni, hogy erjedés közben erős ecetillat keletkezik, így célszerű lakáson kívül készíteni, a legjobb nyáron, szabadban.
Az almaecet készítésének talán ez az egyik legegyszerűbb eljárása. A várakozási idő igen hosszú, mire friss, ízletes és ásványi anyagokban gazdag almaecethez jutunk, de mindenképpen megéri. Zamata és gazdagsága össze sem hasonlítható azzal, amit gyári minőségben a boltok polcairól emelünk le.


----------



## ABandi66 (2013 November 11)

Közben az almabor készítéshez találtam hozzászólásokat:
- Borkészítésnél nem szabad, hogy oxigénnel érintkezzen a gyümölcslé, ezért alkalmazzák az ún. kotyogót.
- A parafadugót kifúrjuk, és infúziós csövet ragasztunk bele. A cső végét vízzel félig töltött félliteres üdítősüvegbe dugjuk. Ez a házi készítésű kotyogó.


----------



## ABandi66 (2013 November 12)

Vizike: 

Ezen az oldalon még képeket is találsz az almaecet készítéséről ... meg leírást a jó tulajdonságairól.


----------



## ABandi66 (2013 November 13)

Mivel a kertből lassan beszorulunk és hamar sötétedik ... több idő jutt olvasgatni. 
Találtam egy érdekes dolgot, amelyet megosztok veletek. Akik szeretnek aszalni - lehet már tudják - de a többieknek hasznos lehet: gyümölcssajt készítése.
Akik gyümölcsöt aszalnak ... azoknak egy kihívás. A gyümölcsöt pépszerűre törjük ... a keményebbeket meg kell főzni (mintha lekvárt készítenénk) és paszírozzuk. Mézet keverünk a masszához és tésztasütő papírra kenjük. A könyv 1 cm vsatagságot javasol a masszából ... de ki kell kisérletezni. Ezt a masszát aszalóban megszárítjuk és mikor megkötött ... feldaraboljuk. Ínyencfalat lehet a téli estéken. Akik exotikusabb ízekre vágynak fűszerezhetik is a "csipszet" ... pld. fahéjjal.


----------



## ABandi66 (2013 November 19)

No ... ma szűrtem le (egy nap késéssel) az almalevet. Egyelőre jó ízű - nem ecetesedett meg. Napló bejegyzés majd min. 3 hét múlva.


----------



## ABandi66 (2013 November 21)

Nagyon ötletes dolgok:
http://www.hobbikert.hu/magazin/1000-vizespalackbol-epitunk-kerti-meleghazat.html


----------



## ABandi66 (2013 November 26)

Borfejtésnél egy gumicsőhöz szoktunk egy pálcát kötni úgy, hogy a cső végétől a pálca vége(ami a hordóba kerül) annyival kerüljön magasabbra, mint a seprő szintje, +1-2 cm.
Így nem keveri, vagy "kapja fel" a seprőt.


----------



## ABandi66 (2013 December 2)

Estét,

Amíg a saját tapasztalatomat le tudom írni (hisz még csak 2 hét telt el a leszűrés óta) addig itt van egy olyan link, ahol már valaki végig vitte a folyamatot az almabor készítésében:
http://eztfaldfel.blogspot.ro/2013/10/voros-almabor-zamatos-diszalma-hibridbol.html
Szerintem hasznos tanácsok vannak benne - pld. tetszett ahogy a házikotyogót megoldották.


----------



## ABandi66 (2013 December 4)

Lehet igaz a fenti linkben említett észrevétel - vagyis kevés az 1 kg alma 4 liter vízhez, mert nem igazán indult be a forrás. Felhoztam a pincéből is ... legyen egy kicsit melegebb környezetben.


----------



## Szatvacyla (2013 December 5)

ABandi66 írta:


> No...ez kezd egyer érdekesebb lenni:
> - a ritka szövésű műanyag háló + a moha: ez elegendő a zuhanyzás/fürdés után maradt víz tisztítására? Gondolok itt arra, hogy a szappan/samponok nem ölik meg a mohát? ... vagy lenne esetleg más megoldás, hogy minimálisan annyira tisztítsuk a vizet, hogy ne "dohosodjon meg" a tárolóban, amíg a wc öblitéséhez kerül.
> Valaki próbált már ilyesmit?
> Plusz - gondolom - dupla rendszert kell kialakítani, mert ha történetesen nem zuhanyozik/fürdik senki ... akkor csak le kell öblíteni a WC valamivel.



A mosószerben lévő nitrogén táplálja a mohát. A fürdővizet fel kell pumpálni ha nincs szintkülönbség a két helyiség között, a mosógép ezt magától megcsinálja. Egy ismerősömnél működik, és ha megengedi, teszek fel néhány képet. A rendszer befogadóképességét minen gazdának magának kell kitalálnia. Függ pl olyasmitől, hogy hány női családtag van. Ők gyakrabban használják a WC-t...stb. Nálam még nincs kiépítve, mert nemrég költöztem. A mosógépem közvetlenül a shell szelep után van bekötve, így a szürkevíz a Wc-n folyik le. Ha a bekötés helyére tenném a tartályt, akkor fel lehetne fogni valamennyi vizet, de egyszerűbb az egészet kivezetni a kertbe és fákat öntözni vele. Ez a munka is fel van írva a listámra...


----------



## ABandi66 (2013 December 6)

Szatvacyla,

No ... bekerültél a kertből??! ... vagy épp nyaralni voltál?! )
Egyre érdekesebb dolgokkal lepsz meg bennünket. Én azért még kérdeznék: - valaki próbálta ki ezt a "szürkevizes" megoldást is? Most már hármas rendszerben is kell gondolkozzam - külön csövön vinni ki a mosógép vizét? Persze ha van erre lehetőség.
A zuhanyozás/fürdés vizére gondoltál, hogy egyenesen kivezetni a kertbe öntözni? Ha igen ... akkor nem kellene oda is egy valamiféle szűrés ... mert lehet nem mindenki házifőzésű szappan, vagy sampont használ.

Köszönöm előre válaszod.


----------



## ABandi66 (2013 December 12)

Közben ezt is találtam:
http://www.hobbikert.hu/magazin/paradicsom-helytakarekos-kerteszeknek.html


----------



## ABandi66 (2013 December 15)

Az almabor bejegyzéshez:
- 3 héttel a leszűrés után nem igazán "mocorog" a dolog. Lehetséges hiba: a pincében tartottam. Lehet nem volt elég meleg - most felhoztuk a konyhába. Egy idős hölgy pedig azt tanácsolta, hogy a cukrot is a leszűrés után tegyem bele ... ne az almareszelékkel.


----------



## agica27 (2014 Január 2)

Kedves Fórumtársak!

Érdekelne a tapasztalt kertészkedők véleménye erről az időjárásról. Nálam virágzik a földieper, a törpeszegfű, ibolya, a napvirág, a hagymavirág arasznyi magasra nőtt, a gyümölcsfák rügyet bontottak. A Dávid-naptár szerint január végén -20 fokos fagyok lesznek, és február végén is nagyon hideg lesz, csapadékkal. Teljesen "megbolondult a természet". Szegény növényeim, fácskáim, biztatgatom őket, hogy tartsanak ki, de valószínűleg el fognak fagyni a rügyek. Tavasszal lesz-e helyettük, tudok-e finom gyümölcsöt szedni a kertemből? Ti nem aggódtok?

Ágica


----------



## ABandi66 (2014 Január 8)

Ágica

Írtam Bálint gazdának ... de még nem jött válasz tőle.

András


----------



## ABandi66 (2014 Január 9)

Ágica,

Megjött a válasz ... csak nem tudom mennyire lesz segítségedre:

"Bízom benne, hogy a valóban téli nyugalmukat élő növények nem kezdtek hajtani. Csak azok "mozgolódnak", amelyek kevésbé fagyérzékenyek. Így egyelőre nem tartok attól, hogy jelentős lenne a veszély. Akkor ijednék meg, ha a kajszi virágba borulna...

Üdvözlettel:
Bálint György"


----------



## Szatvacyla (2014 Február 6)

ABandi66 írta:


> Szatvacyla,
> 
> No ... bekerültél a kertből??! ... vagy épp nyaralni voltál?! )
> Köszönöm előre válaszod.



Bocsi ha néha eltűnök. A gyermeknevelés és munkahely mellett fősulira járok, mindez mellett építem hobbykertem, és nemrég másik házba is költöztünk. Ez valójában egy sikertörténet, csak nehezen férek bele a napi 24 órába.

A kiskertem miatt érdeklődök a biokertészet iránt, a ház pedig átépítésre szorul, ezért érdekel a szürkevíz kérdése. Ígértem képeket, fel van írva a listámra, intézem.

Szóval, most lett vége a vizsgaidőszaknak, ezért tudtam felnézni a CH-ra.

A samponokkal és a szappannal kapcsolatban igazad van. Az alapötlet szerint a műtrágya és a mosópor hatóanyaga ugyanaz, vagy legalábbis nagyon hasonló, ezért olyan, mintha műtrágyás lével öntöznél. Ha erre nincs lehetőség, a WC-t öblíteni még mindig lehet vele, így megtakaríthatsz valamennyi vizet. Ehhez szükséges lehet némi átalakítás.
A műtrágya használata nem biogazdálkodás, senkit sem akarok rábeszélni, de ha megtisztítjuk a lefolyóvizet, akkor az megint biogazdálkodás. Mindenkinek magának kell megtalálni a határokat. Mindazonáltal a mosógép vizét sajnálom csak úgy a csatornába küldeni. Igaz, így is úgy is ki kell fizetnünk a csatornadíjat.

Ezen az úton indultam. Egy ismerősömnél működik a rendszer. A szűrője eleinte tényleg a moha volt, de idővel áttért valamilyen acélgolyós szerkezetre. Még alig tudok róla valamit, ha pontos információim lesznek, megírom.

Többen gondolkodnak szürkevízen, sok cikk van a neten, ha jól emlékszek kettőt is beidéztem.

Az öntözéses gazdálkodás vezet a bolgárkertészethez. Öntözni sem lehet ész nélkül, ezért kutattam fel és tettem közzé Czibulya könyvét a bolgárkertészetről, ami egyúttal néprajzos tanulmány is.

Ma fel akartam tölteni Nizsalovszy Trágyázás-tajajerőgazdálkodás c. könyvét, de túl nagy a fájl. Régi a könyv (1960) és eredetileg sem volt jó minőségű a papír, ezért nagy felbontást kellett alkalmazzak.
Egyenlőre nem sikerült sehova feltöltenem, ha meglesz, jelentkezek.

És köszi mindenkinek a "tetszik" gombot!


----------



## Szatvacyla (2014 Február 6)

Nizsalovszy József: Trágyázás, talajerőgazdálkodás

Sikerült feltöltenem. Nem tudom, meddig lesz letölthető.

http://www.filedropper.com/nizsalovszkytalajero

A könyv tartalma címszavakban:

Szervestrágyázás, zöldtrágyázás, műtrágyák, komposzttrágyák, biogáz, városi szemét komposztálása, baktérium-készítmények, talajjavítás talajfajtánként, kísérletek és az eredmények.

Kipróbáltam, én le tudtam tölteni. Ha nem megy, szóljatok, keresek valami megoldást.


----------



## ABandi66 (2014 Február 6)

Szatvacyla,

Köszönöm szépen a könyvet - nekem sikerült letölteni.
... és hogy szakítasz idút még ránk is a sok tevékenységed mellett.


----------



## ABandi66 (2014 Február 11)

Sziasztok,

Ezt tudtátok - a Bálint gazda oldalán találtam:
"Aki olyan előrelátó volt, hogy a tavalyi mángoldvetését nem ásta ki, hanem a földben hagyta és betakarta lehullott lombbal vagy szalmával, lekaszált fűvel, az most letakaríthatja a takaróréteget, amely alatt máris zöldelnek a friss mángold levelek. Ezekből remek, vitaminokban gazdag főzeléket lehet készíteni. Az öreg tövek persze áprilisban már szárba mennek és kevés levelet hoznának, ezért ki kell szedni őket és a helyükre más zöldséget lehet ültetni."
Én - sajna - kiástam az egész sor mángoldomat, pedig nagyon hálásak voltak. Késő őszig szüreteltem a leveleket. Most milyen hasznosak lennének. Sebaj ... az idén ügyelek majd rájuk.

Kérdés: tud valaki az "eperspenótról" ... kipróbálnám, csak nem tudom hol szerezem be a magvakat.


----------



## Vargáné Solymosi Erika (2014 Február 17)

Sziasztok!

Lenne egy problémám ti talán tudtok nekem segíteni. Fűszernövényeket szeretnék ültetni. Tavaly tettem is rá egy kósza kísérletet, de mind tönkrement (oregánó, citromfű, kakukkfű) a kertben, pedig a föld pihent föld és a zöldségek gyönyörűek voltak (paradicsom, paprika. zöldbab, uborka, cukkini, stb...) Esetleg van ötletetek, hogy mi lehet a gond? Idén újra megpróbálnám, de nem tudom, hogy álljak neki.
Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Gagul (2014 Február 17)

Vargáné Solymosi Erika írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Lenne egy problémám ti talán tudtok nekem segíteni. Fűszernövényeket szeretnék ültetni. Tavaly tettem is rá egy kósza kísérletet, de mind tönkrement (oregánó, citromfű, kakukkfű) a kertben, pedig a föld pihent föld és a zöldségek gyönyörűek voltak (paradicsom, paprika. zöldbab, uborka, cukkini, stb...) Esetleg van ötletetek, hogy mi lehet a gond? Idén újra megpróbálnám, de nem tudom, hogy álljak neki.
> Előre is köszönöm.




Fényviszonyok? Mert a zöldség a fényt kedveli, az emlitett "füszernövények " meg az árnyékot.


----------



## Vargáné Solymosi Erika (2014 Február 17)

Gagul írta:


> Fényviszonyok? Mert a zöldség a fényt kedveli, az emlitett "füszernövények " meg az árnyékot.


 
Nem tudom, hogy megfelelő volt-e neki. Az oregánót 2 helyre is elültettem (a fényviszony ugyan az volt) az egyik helyen kihalt a másikon megmaradt. De nem lett olyan szép bokros, mint amilyennek lennie kellett volna. Teljesen tanácstalan vagyok.


----------



## vizike (2014 Február 17)

Vargáné Solymosi Erika írta:


> Nem tudom, hogy megfelelő volt-e neki. Az oregánót 2 helyre is elültettem (a fényviszony ugyan az volt) az egyik helyen kihalt a másikon megmaradt. De nem lett olyan szép bokros, mint amilyennek lennie kellett volna. Teljesen tanácstalan vagyok.


Tapasztalatom szerint az oregáno nem kényes. Ahová a magja elhull, ott jövőre nagyon sok lesz. : ) Én elég "tolakodó" növénynek ismerem. Ősszel elszáradni látszik, aztán tavasszal új erővel "nyomul". Még ne add fel, talán tavasszal felfedezed ott is ahol nem várod. : )


----------



## Vargáné Solymosi Erika (2014 Február 18)

vizike írta:


> Tapasztalatom szerint az oregáno nem kényes. Ahová a magja elhull, ott jövőre nagyon sok lesz. : ) Én elég "tolakodó" növénynek ismerem. Ősszel elszáradni látszik, aztán tavasszal új erővel "nyomul". Még ne add fel, talán tavasszal felfedezed ott is ahol nem várod. : )


 
Jaj nagyon jó lenne, mivel elég sokat használom ezt a fűszert.
De így jártam a kaporral és a sóskával is. Úgy tudom az is mindenhol hajt, ott is ahol nem kellene. Én 2 ée nem tudom betelepíteni a kertembe


----------



## agica27 (2014 Február 18)

ABandi66, köszönöm! Nem igazán nyugtatott meg, a fáknak tuti hogy aludniuk kellene, nem? A rügyezés nem azt bizonyítja. Tavaly pl. 20 cm-es hó volt egy hétig a rügyező kajszi fámon, nem is lett csak pár szem termés rajta. Úgyis nemsokára kiderül, tudunk-e "szüretelni".


----------



## agica27 (2014 Február 18)

Oreganot, kakukkfüvet magról szerettem volna nevelni, de hiába dédelgettem, nem akart sehova sem haladni, csak nyúlt fölfelé, nem dúsult be. Viszont amikor a "nagyárúházban" vettem és kiültettem, azok szépek lettek. Semmi mást nem csináltam, csak szorgalmasan locsoltam. A citromfüvet kiirtani sem tudnám, mindig előjön valahol, szaporítás nélkül. (Ha gondolod, küldök belőle.) Nyáron folyamatosan szedtem, szárítottam is, most is van még belőle. Én úgy tudom, hogy a fűszernövények a napos helyet kedvelik, nekem mind ott van, és nagyon szépek.

Mángoldot is szoktam vetni, a zacskóján rajta van, hogy két éves növény, most is hozza az új leveleket. Azért ne tévesszen meg senkit, ezek a levelek majdhogynem ízetlenek, valószínűleg nem sok tápérték van benne, de azért jól esik ilyenkor már a friss zöld. A hóesés előtt csináltam belőle főzeléket - hááát, megettem, mert nem akartam kidobni. Ja, és nem takartam be, így is szépen hozza a leveleket. Igaz, eléggé védett helyen van a kertem.


----------



## Vargáné Solymosi Erika (2014 Február 18)

Az én fáim is rügyeznek épp most néztem hétvégén. A cseresznye, az alma fa és a meggyfa is. Féltem is egy kicsit őket.
Én kaptam az oregánót és a kakukkfüvet is. Idén megpróbálom még egyszer. Arra gondoltam, hogy maradt még palántaföldem tavalyról és van egy régi vályúm. Feltöltöm a palántafölddel és rendes földdel és oda ületetm ezeket a fűszereket. Szerintetek jó ötlet?


----------



## ABandi66 (2014 Február 19)

Ágica,

Nincs mit köszönj ... én csak közvetítettem. 
Az idős emberkék / tapasztalt kertészek jobban szeretnék, hogy most (februárban) valódi tél legyen. Sajnos megeshet, hogy márciusban/áprilisben "visszaköszönjön" a tél, ami rossz következményekkel jár.


----------



## Indus79 (2014 Február 22)

üdv mindenkinek!
Amint időm engedi átolvasom az összes előzményt.
én Gertrud Franck Öngyógyító kiskert, biokert című könyvekből kezdtem el kertészkedni...elkezdtem beszkennelni, amint kész feltöltöm ide, sajnos letölteni sehol nem lehet legalábbis én nem találtam. Ami vicces volt: brokkolimat ellepte valami pici bogárféle talán liszteske. A fonákokon végig ott voltak. Hagytam, gondoltam ha jön egy kis fagy, majd jó lesz. Így is lett. Lett szép brokkolim a liszteske meg eltűnt az első fagy után 

még egy ötlet, amit ki fogok próbálni, öreg néni mesélte. 4 ágyás van, egyikből 30 cm mélyen földet kiszedni, félrerakni kupacban. tavasztól őszig oda hordani a "szemetet" ami megfelelő lenne komposztra is. Ősszel rátenni a földet, és tavasszal ebbe az ágyásba mehetnek a magas tápigényű növények, ami minden évben vándorol


----------



## magdusis (2014 Február 22)

vizike írta:


> Hogyan kössük össze a mozgást a fűnyírással. : - )
> 
> Csatolás megtekintése 1070100


Azt szeretném megkérdezni,hogy hogyan lehet elindulni ;nem túl nehéz?Mert indulás után már biztos megy rendesen,de lehet,hogy au induláshoz segítség kell?


----------



## vizike (2014 Február 22)

magdusis írta:


> Azt szeretném megkérdezni,hogy hogyan lehet elindulni ;nem túl nehéz?Mert indulás után már biztos megy rendesen,de lehet,hogy au induláshoz segítség kell?


Sajnos nem tudom. Az ötletet a neten találtam, de szívesen kipróbálnám, még ha esetleg nehéz is elindulni.


----------



## Indus79 (2014 Február 23)

szerintem nem nehezebb biokertet kialakítani mint sima kertet. A tervezési fázis viszi el a legtöbb időt, utána már sokkal egyszerűbb. ezt a videót ajánlom, ha van időtök egy órás kb


----------



## ABandi66 (2014 Február 25)

Magdusis,

Csatoltam az Öngyógyító kiskert című könyvet.


----------



## vandorcsillag (2014 Február 25)

Sajnos nálunk a szomszédok nem igazán foglalkoznak a kertekkel,most mosta le a fiam a fákat ,pici ,apró bogarak jelentek meg.Rengeteg zsizsiket enged szabadon a szomszéd.
ABandi66 köszönöm a könyvet.


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2014 Február 25)

vandorcsillag írta:


> Sajnos nálunk a szomszédok nem igazán foglalkoznak a kertekkel,most mosta le a fiam a fákat ,pici ,apró bogarak jelentek meg.Rengeteg zsizsiket enged szabadon a szomszéd.
> ABandi66 köszönöm a könyvet.


Kedves Vándorcsillag!
Nálunk is ez a helyzet. A szomszéd a kerítésre ültette az almafáit, és a szilvafáit, cseresznyefáját. Hogy egyáltalán minek is ültette, fogalmam sincs, mert egyáltalán nem törődik velük. Mohás, beöregedet a fák ágai, tele mindenfélre betegséggel. A mi fáink meg sorra halnak ki, egymás után ültetjük az újakat. Ha nincs szüksége a gyümölcs fára, miért nem ültet díszfát? Azoknak a betegsége csak nem terjed át a mi gyümölcsfáinkra...
Legyen nagyon szép, és vidám napotok!
Sok szeretettel Erzsi.


----------



## magdusis (2014 Február 25)

ABandi66 írta:


> Magdusis,
> 
> Csatoltam az Öngyógyító kiskert című könyvet.


K0szönöm szépen;elolvasom.És még megnézem a könyvtárban is,hogy ki tudjam magammal vinni a kertbe.


----------



## ABandi66 (2014 Február 25)

Nem engedné meg a szomszédotok, hogy az ő fáit is gondozzátok? - persze önkéntes melóval.


----------



## Indus79 (2014 Február 27)

ABandi66 írta:


> Magdusis,
> 
> Csatoltam az Öngyógyító kiskert című könyvet.


Nagyon szépen köszönöm!


----------



## Indus79 (2014 Február 27)

még egy kérdés: semelyik könyvben nem találom, hogy pl a paprika milyen szomszédokat szeret, vegyem paradicsomnak? és Ti a fűszernövényeket a zöldségek közé ültetitek, vagy sorok végébe? üdv, Indus


----------



## ABandi66 (2014 Február 28)

Indus79,

Az egyik weboldalon ezt találtam:
*paprika* → *különösen jó:* bazslikom, fokhagyma, hagyma
míg a Bálint gazda honlapján:
paprika - mellé ültethető: bab, sárgarépa, pemetefű, büdöske, majoranna, hagyma, baradicskóró


- viszont a diófát nem szereti


----------



## tengelice (2014 Február 28)

_Amint időm engedi átolvasom az összes előzményt.
én Gertrud Franck Öngyógyító kiskert, biokert című könyvekből kezdtem el kertészkedni...elkezdtem beszkennelni, amint kész feltöltöm ide, sajnos letölteni sehol nem lehet legalábbis én nem találtam.
nekem megvan_


----------



## ABandi66 (2014 Február 28)

Tengelice,

Köszönjük ... habár már feltettem én is.  ... de jobb többször, mint egyszer sem.
Ha még van érdekes könyv, doksi ... amelyet megszotanál velünk - köszi előre.


----------



## Indus79 (2014 Február 28)

Ami nekem megvan és jók bár a Baji Béla hiányos, sajnos a teljes könyvet eddig nem találtam


----------



## ABandi66 (2014 Március 8)

A délelőtt voltam egy előadás-sorozaton: Magbörze címmel és megismerkedtem az ECO Ruralis Egyesület elnökével. Közben kinyomozom, hogy külföldre küldenek magot megrendelésre? Ahogy a weboldalukon olvastam - www.ecoruralis.ro - az idén lekéstük az ingyenes magrendelést.
Az idéntől én is fogok magokat a sikeres termésből ... és megpróbálom adatbázisba szedni a körülményeket ahol termelem ... ha majd valakinek kell tudjak küldeni. Addig esetleg ha valakinek van tudomása, hogy a magok küldése postán ütközik-e valamilyen jogi követelménybe?? Kérem ossza meg velünk.


----------



## tengelice (2014 Március 12)

Kedves ABandi66!
Bocsánat, néha kicsit beakad a szemem, nem vettem észre a feltöltött könyvet. 
A kertészettel kapcsolatos könyveimről feltöltök egy listát, ami érdekel valakit, szívesen megosztom.


----------



## Vargáné Solymosi Erika (2014 Március 12)

tengelice írta:


> Kedves ABandi66!
> Bocsánat, néha kicsit beakad a szemem, nem vettem észre a feltöltött könyvet.
> A kertészettel kapcsolatos könyveimről feltöltök egy listát, ami érdekel valakit, szívesen megosztom.


 
Szia Tengelice!
Nekem 2 könyv kellene ha lehet: Inczefi Lajos - Fűszernövényeink...., Bernáth Jenő - Gyógy- és aromanövények.
Nagyon köszönöm.


----------



## tengelice (2014 Március 13)

Inczefi Lajos - Fűszernövényeink....,
Bernáth Jenő - Gyógy- és aromanövények. túl nagy, próbáltam darabolni, de csak 1,3 megásokra lehet, és ha tízesével becsomagolom, a zip-et sem tudom feltölteni.
Aki priviben elküldi az e-mail címét és a kívánságát, annak megosztom Google Drive-on.


----------



## icebreaker (2014 Március 16)

Néhány éve ebben a témakörben írok egy blogot.
Akit érdekel, látogasson el ide.
http://ilkertje.blogspot.hu/
Az összes korábbi írást le lehet tölteni és tanulmányozni innen:
http://www.scribd.com/doc/204236825/Konyhakert-termeszetesen-2010-2014
és innen:
http://www.mediafire.com/view/trra95wy9ulr857/Konyhakert-természetesen 2010-2014.pdf
Remélem talál mindenki hasznosítható ötleteket.


----------



## ABandi66 (2014 Március 18)

Icebreaker,

Köszönöm szépen, hogy megosztottad velünk a fenti oldalakat. Kell majd egy kis idő, hogy mindent átolvassak. Egyelőre - pozitív kritikaként - a blogon valami más színt kellene használj a címnek, mert nehezeh olvasható.


----------



## ABandi66 (2014 Április 17)

Jó napot,

Most van az ideje a medvehagyma begyűjtésének. Nekem már sikerült jó nagy adagot szedni.


----------



## laberag (2014 Május 13)

Sziasztok, Ági vagyok. Végigolvastam az egész bejegyzést, az első oldaltól az utolsóig. Nagyon nagyon sokat tanultam Tőéetek, és ezt köszönöm. De az este észrevettem egy darab paprikapalánton, hogy pici fehér "izék" lettek rajta, és ma reggelre az egész palántaállomány levele begyűrődött, szerintem meghalnak a palántjaim. SEGÍTSÉG!!! Mit csináljak velük, de gyorsan?


----------



## ABandi66 (2014 Május 13)

Szia Ági,

Remélem van tapasztaltabb tag is a környéken, aki találkozott ilyen jelenséggel és segíteni fog.


----------



## vizike (2014 Május 13)

Spanyol csiga ügyben nem született senkinek jó megoldása? Egyre többen vannak, a picitől a felnőtt példányig. Kínai kacsát pedig a környéken nem találok. : (


----------



## Szacsi71 (2014 Május 15)

Én úgy olvastam valahol,hogy eszi a spanyol csigát a sün, vakond de még a varangyos béka is.Remélem hasznos volt az info.


----------



## vizike (2014 Május 15)

Köszi az ötleteket. Egy sünit most fedeztünk fel, de olyan nagy a kert, hogy szerintem egyedül nem győzi. (Amúgy a kutyák miatt, ha tehetik elkerülnek) Most ásattunk tavat, remélem a varangy is előbb-utóbb beköltözik.


----------



## Szacsi71 (2014 Május 16)

Örülök,ha segíteni tudtam


----------



## vizike (2014 Május 17)

Hi-hi, nem is kell kínai futókacsa, megteszi a falusi házi tyúk is. Ma a szomszédok nagy örömére (jót nevettek rajtam) kipróbáltam, hogy a tyúk tud-e segíteni csiga ügyben. Mivel nagyon-nagy a kertünk és féltem, hogy nem tudom majd megfogni a tyúkocskámat, megkötöttem az egyik lábát és betettem az eper közé. Mivel nálunk még csak most virágzik, nem tett kárt benne. De ahogy szedegettem a gyomot hamar rájött, hogy mi a dolga. Az általam nem látott egyedeket is kiszedte a földből, jóízűen kapirgált és szedegetett. Amit nem tudott megenni azt is jól megcsípkedte, amíg átszúrta. Miután kinevették magukat, a szomszédok is elhatározták, hogy kipróbálják ők is. Holnap is megyünk.


----------



## Vargáné Solymosi Erika (2014 Június 2)

Sziasztok!
Segítségre szorulok: az epremet eszik a hangyák. Van esetleg valakinek valami bevált hangyaírtó módszere amivel az eper nem sérül? Sürgős lenne. Köszönöm.


----------



## eszipi (2014 Június 5)

vizike írta:


> Spanyol csiga ügyben nem született senkinek jó megoldása? Egyre többen vannak, a picitől a felnőtt példányig. Kínai kacsát pedig a környéken nem találok. : (



Ajánlom Bálint gazda módszereit:
http://www.balintgazda.hu/aktualis-kert/majus/csiga-van-a-kertben-mi-a-teendo.html


----------



## vizike (2014 Június 5)

Köszönöm *eszipi* már olvastam, de sajna nem találtam használható ötletet. Egy folyó parton lakunk, ahol ideális körülmények között szaporodhatnak a csigák. Még a legnagyobb szárazságban is harmatos a fű reggelre. Ennél több nem is kell nekik.
Újabban hamuba gyűjtöm a spanyolcsigát, ha elég sok hamut teszek, akkor nem jönnek ki belőle. "Csigaetetőt" készítettem egy halom gyom formájában. Innen könnyebb összeszedni. Nagyon sok futrinkát láttam a gyomrakásban. Most (sima) házi kacsával fogok próbálkozni, mert a tyúk csőre egy idő után megtelik a csiga által termelt nyákkal és alig tudott megszabadulni tőle. Ma is több mint 1 kg-ot gyűjtöttem belőlük, de egy óra múlva egy sem hiányzott. : ( A tömény citromsavas oldattal is próbálkoztam, de elég sok kell belőle, hogy nem menjenek tovább.


----------



## rossinol (2014 Június 5)

A családban biogazdálkodási mérnök van, mi hiszünk a bioban.


----------



## tengelice (2014 Június 6)

Az összetört tojáshéjjal nem próbálkoztál? Én most nem látok a kertemben meztelencsigát, bár az utóbbi években már nem is volt sok. A kimosott tojáshéjat összetöröm, és hol itt, hol ott szórom el: azt írták valahol, valamikor, hogy nem szereti a csiga, mert szúrja.


----------



## eszipi (2014 Június 6)

Talán a sört is érdemes kipróbálni:
http://www.hobbikert.hu/magazin/csigak-ellen-csapdat-leltem.html


----------



## Newser (2014 Június 6)

Csigáktól mentesen... Futó és bokorrózsán végeztem kísérletet, házi praktikákkal, a tetvek távol tartása érdekében. Három tő mellé fokhagyma gerezdet ültettem, ki is keltek, egy tő mellé pedig banánhéjat temettem, olyan 4-5 cm-es darabokat. A kezdeményezés a neten található praktikák alapján indult. Nos. A fokhagymás rózsák csodaszépek, egészségesek, virágoznak, nőnek. A banánhéjas összes hajtáscsúcsát ellepték a tetvek. Szóval: én az elsőt ajánlom mindenkinek, mert személyesen megtapasztaltam, működik, és garantáltan vegyszer mentes.


----------



## Vargáné Solymosi Erika (2014 Június 16)

vizike írta:


> Hi-hi, nem is kell kínai futókacsa, megteszi a falusi házi tyúk is. Ma a szomszédok nagy örömére (jót nevettek rajtam) kipróbáltam, hogy a tyúk tud-e segíteni csiga ügyben. Mivel nagyon-nagy a kertünk és féltem, hogy nem tudom majd megfogni a tyúkocskámat, megkötöttem az egyik lábát és betettem az eper közé. Mivel nálunk még csak most virágzik, nem tett kárt benne. De ahogy szedegettem a gyomot hamar rájött, hogy mi a dolga. Az általam nem látott egyedeket is kiszedte a földből, jóízűen kapirgált és szedegetett. Amit nem tudott megenni azt is jól megcsípkedte, amíg átszúrta. Miután kinevették magukat, a szomszédok is elhatározták, hogy kipróbálják ők is. Holnap is megyünk.


 
és még jól is lakik a tyúk


----------



## agica27 (2014 Június 25)

Sziasztok!

Januárban kételyemnek adtam itt hangot a gyümölcsfák korai rügyezésével kapcsolatban. Nos, az eredmény:

Germersdorfi cseresznyefámról sok-sok finom, egészséges gyümölcsöt szedtünk le, de sok pici gyümölcs is volt rajta, ami nem fejlődött ki. (Nem tudom, ez minek a hatása lehet.)
Kajszi sárgabarack gyönyörű nagy szemű, fenn a magasban mosolyog az a pár szem, ami termett. Ahhoz képest, hogy tiszta virágban volt a fa tavasszal, megint szinte semmi nem termett rajta, úgy mint tavaly.  Ez lehet a "januári rügyezés" hatása?
Viszont a meggyfáimat nem viselte meg az időjárás, nagyon sok termett.


----------



## ErikaDorina (2014 Július 11)

Ahogy olvasom a bejegyzéseket máshol is megjelentek a meztelen csigák, de milyen mennyiségben, próbálkozunk minden módszerrel, ezért örülök a hasznos tanácsoknak


----------



## ErikaDorina (2014 Július 14)

Kesztyűben szedegettem a csigákat, gusztustalanok és tyúkok csak nézték.


----------



## vizike (2014 Július 14)

Én is vödörszám gyűjtögetem a nagy csupaszcsigákat esténként vagy reggel. A vödörbe fahamut teszek és időnként megrázogatva "bepanírozom". Ebből nem jöttek ki. Igaz, hogy rettentő gusztustalanok, de mindig az vigasztal, hogy annyival kevesebb fog tojást rakni. Sajnos a tyúkos változat nem jött be, mert olyan büdös tojásokat tojtak, hogy nem lehetett elfogyasztani. 
Az időjárás nagyon nekik kedvez, naponta esik az eső, egyre többen vannak. Már a ház oldalán is másznak.
A zellert, a tököt nem szeretik, más mindent megesznek. Nem tudom, hogy mi lesz a megoldás az egyedszámuk csökkentésére.


----------



## ABandi66 (2014 Július 15)

Napot,

Vizike: nem próbáltad a sörös módszert? - vagy túl sok a csiga és a kedves férjed sörkészlete nem bírja?


----------



## vandorcsillag (2014 Július 15)

Szép napot mindenkinek!
A faluban pocok invázió van,a csigák elkerültek bennünket.
A termésekről írnék még,nagyon régen volt ilyen ,mondhatni gyönyörű termés és egészségesek a gyümölcsök.
Máshol is ilyenek?


----------



## vizike (2014 Július 15)

Ha a csigák nem dézsmálnák, akkor én sem panaszkodnék, szépek a növényeink. Felénk a cserebogár lárvák garázdálkodnak a föld alatt. Mondjuk 7 macska mellett pocok legyen a talpán aki megmarad.


----------



## vizike (2014 Július 15)

ABandi66 írta:


> Napot,
> 
> Vizike: nem próbáltad a sörös módszert? - vagy túl sok a csiga és a kedves férjed sörkészlete nem bírja?




Próbáltam már a sörös módszert is, de csak a részeges csigák másztak bele, a többiek gondosan elkerülték. A férjem sörkészletétől a csigák nyugodtan garázdálkodhatnak és szaporodhatnak. Na nem azért, mert megissza előlük, hanem mert olyan ritkán iszik alkoholos folyadékot.


----------



## vizike (2014 Július 26)

Hát erről beszélek. Egy-egy eső után "lerohanják" a veteményest. (sajnos mostanában elég sokat esik) Egy jó pár kilót már összegyűjtöttem, de másnapra egy sem hiányzik.


----------



## ABandi66 (2014 Július 27)

Ajaj!!

Szép "kis" példányok.  Vajon valami kínai vendéglő nem veszi át őket??!! 
Mot olvastam bele egy könyvba, amelyet épp ajándáknak készítettem elő egyik barátunknak ... abban még ezt olvastam:
- csigalavóhelyek készítése régi deszkákból vagy fatéglákból, amelyek alól nappal összeszedhatjük a csigákat
- a csigák összeszedése sötétben zseblámpával
- segítsük természetes ellenségeiket ... a sünökat, a vakondokokat, varangyos békákat, futrinkákat
- fűrészpor, hamu csíkok ... amelyeket eső után meg kell újítani.


----------



## vandorcsillag (2014 Július 27)

Az este néztem a TVpaprikát-kedvenc csatornám-Jamie éppen a meztelen csigákról beszélt és a kertjében lévő kis békákról akik mind megeszik a csigákat.
Mivel biogazdálkodást folytat nagyon örül az ilyen apróka segítségeknek.


----------



## vizike (2014 Július 28)

Állítólag keserű, ezért nem minden állat szereti őket. Nekünk is vannak segédeink. Találkoztam már 2 sünivel is, béka, vakond, futrinka, mindenki besegít, de így is kevesen vagyunk.  Ma már a zöldpaszulyt is megtámadták. 8 kiskacsát is beszereztem, hogy talán jobban tudnak majd segíteni mint a sünik. Igaz, hogy még nőniük kell. Remélem egyszer csak elköltöznek a kertünkből.


----------



## printer71 (2014 Július 30)

Szacsi71 írta:


> Én úgy olvastam valahol,hogy eszi a spanyol csigát a sün, vakond de még a varangyos béka is.Remélem hasznos volt az info.



Szia ! A vakond biztosan tuti tipp , mert a nyár elején szinte reménytelen volt bármit is termelnem a kertben annyi volt a csiga . Aztán megjelentek a vakondok , gondoltam most már csak ez hiányzott , hogy a fűnyírás is szenvedés legyen . Viszont azóta teljesen eltűntek a csigák


----------



## vizike (2014 Augusztus 29)

Szép napot! (és még egy kis meleget)
A "csigacsatát" még mindig nem hagytam abba. A lassan két hónapos kacsáim beváltották a hozzájuk fűzött reményemet, tényleg imádják a csigákat. Tény, hogy egy idő után jól laknak tőle, de nagyon hamar "kiürülnek" és kezdik elölről. Jobban is nőnek, mint a velük egykorúak. Az egyre hidegebb éjszakák miatt is egyre kevesebb csiga látható a föld fölött, behúzódnak a föld alá. Remélem jövőre nem lesznek annyian, mint idén voltak.


----------



## worldmaster (2014 Szeptember 7)

tengelice írta:


> Kedves ABandi66!
> Bocsánat, néha kicsit beakad a szemem, nem vettem észre a feltöltött könyvet.
> A kertészettel kapcsolatos könyveimről feltöltök egy listát, ami érdekel valakit, szívesen megosztom.



Szia! Jól elvagy eresztve könyvekkel. Szeretnék egy-kettőt ha van rá lehetőség. Bár a legtöbb elég nagy fájl az én internetem meg nagyon lassú  De azért megpróbálhatjuk 
-Csináld magad - Télikertek, üvegház készítése,
-Gyümölcsök termesztése ,
-Czáka - A metszés ABC-je,
-Gyümölcstermesztési alapismeretek,
-Miklós Dénes - Kertészek könyve,
-Papp János - Gyümölcstermesztési alapismeretek

(A méretes PDF fájlokat az alábbi linken lehet például tömöríteni, de nem várom el, úgy is jó ha úgy töltöd fel ahogy neked könnyebb)
http://smallpdf.com/


----------



## Indus79 (2014 Szeptember 8)

Üdv mindenkinek. Kinek milyen lett az idei év? Nálunk a krumpliból nem lett szinte semmi, már a nyár elején lezabálták a krumplibogarak. Sajna a falu határában van a kert így ha lemegyünk, arra nincs idő hogy leszedegessük egyesével. Ti hogy oldjátok meg? A répa petrezselyem sok rohadt, rossz, lepucoltam, felkockáztam, és lefagyasztottam blansírozás után, tegnap ez volt a program, 10 kilót sikerült így megmentenünk. A szépek mentek a pincébe.
Meséljetek kinek milyen lett az idei év

az üvegházas könyv engem is érdekelne


----------



## ABandi66 (2014 November 3)

Sziasztok,

Kicsit hanyagoltam a fórumot ... de most beszorulunk lassan a házba ... így újra beszélhetünk/írhatunk.
Indus: én például a zöldségeket aszaltam is .... kockázom, mintha levesbe készíteném és a sörösdobozos aszalóban szárítom. Csatolom a képeket: már tettem fel ... de megismétlem, hogy ne kelljen visszakeressetek. Az egyik képen látható, amint épp petrezselyem zöld aszalódik ... alatta meg menta. A kockázott zöldségekbe morzsolok egy kicsi petrezselyemzöldet is ... és nagyon jól néz ki. Már próbáltuk a tavalyi "anyagból" ... mikor főzöd ... visszanyeri az eredeti formáját és még az íze sem vész el.


----------



## Indus79 (2014 November 3)

szuper! én is akarok majd egy ilyet építeni! Mindenfélét aszaltál már benne? pl gyümölcs, paradicsom, gomba menne-e?


----------



## Koloki (2014 November 27)

évica73 írta:


> Valaki abban tudna-e nekem segíteni, hogy a szomszéd macskáit, akik nálam végzik el a dolgukat hogyan tudnám természetes módon kitessékelni?!


Kutya?


----------



## dora.varga (2015 Január 6)

Szeretm a medvehagymát


----------



## Oberritter Tamás (2015 Január 21)

Sziasztok, több szobavnövényem is elszáradt a télen, pedig ugyanúgy öntöztem őket, lehet, valamilyen gomba támadta meg őket? kb szeptemberig mindegyik jól nézett kis és utána folyamatosan leépültek


----------



## komand (2015 Január 21)

*Gertrud Franck - Öngyógyító kiskert*


*A szerző ajánlása*
*"Falusi asszony vagyok*, s népes családomat - 6 gyermekem van - és a gazdaságunkban foglalkoztatott dolgozókat a magunk termelte élelemmel kellett ellátnom. A termékeket nemcsak közvetlen fogyasztásra szántuk, hanem - s ez a további biológiai munkáknál fontos tényezővé vált - ezeket *tárolni kellett vagy befőzni*, majd - amikor már jelentősen megnagyobbodott a földterületünk - *piacra is termeltünk*. Ettől az időtől kezdve mutatkozott meg a döntő különbség a "hagyományos eljárással" termelt zöldség és a biológiai termelésből származó termékek között. Mindaz, amit ma eredményként könyvelhetek el, az *1940 óta végzett következetes munkának a gyümölcse.*

Már a kezdet kezdetén tudatára ébredtem annak, hogy csak jó minőségű, kifogástalan élelmiszereket szabad megtermelni. Ez a követelmény elsődlegesen a gazdaságosság szempontjából merült fel, a ráfordítás és a minőségi eredmény, az eltarthatóság, a sok-oldalú felhasználás és értékesítés összefüggésében. Mindez bizony már nagyon régen volt. De *milyen hosszú volt az út*, amíg egy tapasztalatból leszűrt szemlélet elismertté vált, vagy legalábbis alapos megvitatásra került. Végül teljes igazolást nyert, hogy az ilyen minőségi termeléssel előállított termék *egészség, ízletesség és eltarthatóság szempontjából kiáll minden összehasonlítást*.”


----------



## vizike (2015 Január 23)

Kapagép vásárláshoz kérnék segítséget. Ha valakinek már van tapasztalata ilyen téren, kérem segítsen. Mire figyeljünk, milyen fajtát válasszunk. Olyant szeretnénk, amivel szántani is lehet. Szívesen fogadok minden észrevételt, tapasztalatot! Köszönöm előre is.


----------



## ABandi66 (2015 Március 2)

Napot Vizike,

Egyik szempont: mekkora területet akarsz vele megművelni?
Fontos a súlya ... ha szántani akarsz vele ... hisz az ekét valahogy bele kell húzza a földbe. - és legyen fém kereke ... ez is a szántásnál fontos.
Hátul forgó ... vagy csak egyszerű ekét akartok tenni?
A motor ereje is fontos szempont - legyen legalább egy 6-7 lóerős motor.

Amúgy azt már mindeki tudja ... ha drágább ... lehet jobb.
www.motosape-motocoase.ro oldalon válogathatsz.


----------



## vizike (2015 Március 3)

ABandi66 írta:


> Napot Vizike,
> 
> Egyik szempont: mekkora területet akarsz vele megművelni?
> Fontos a súlya ... ha szántani akarsz vele ... hisz az ekét valahogy bele kell húzza a földbe. - és legyen fém kereke ... ez is a szántásnál fontos.
> ...



Köszönöm a választ. Egy hónap (napi szintű) informálódás után megvettük és már sikeresen ki is próbáltuk a kapáló részét. Egy magyar gyártmányú, 10,5 lóerős, többfunkciós gép. Remélem nagy segítség lesz, mert egyedül, kézzel egy kicsit időigényes és derékrontó a kertészkedés. Szeretem csinálni, de elég nagy a kert (egy embernek).


----------



## bogar1015 (2015 Március 12)

vizike írta:


> Köszönöm a választ. Egy hónap (napi szintű) informálódás után megvettük és már sikeresen ki is próbáltuk a kapáló részét. Egy magyar gyártmányú, 10,5 lóerős, többfunkciós gép. Remélem nagy segítség lesz, mert egyedül, kézzel egy kicsit időigényes és derékrontó a kertészkedés. Szeretem csinálni, de elég nagy a kert (egy embernek).


Bravo! mért nem í róla bövebben? és képet is kösz!


----------



## vizike (2015 Március 12)

bogar1015 írta:


> Bravo! mért nem í róla bövebben? és képet is kösz!



Az első "komoly" használatnál készítek képeket. Az időjárás még nem alkalmas a kertészkedéshez és a fatartóban várja (türelmetlenül), hogy már kézbevegyük. Addig még a youtube segítségével tanuljuk a használatát.


----------



## vizike (2015 Március 15)

Ismét nem vált be a metereológusok jóslata, így megdolgoztattuk a kicsikét. Ami nekem kézzel három délutánt vett fel, azt 10 perc alatt elvégezte, két óra alatt már be is volt ültetve. (A tegnap láttam, hogy 10 lóaerős, honnan is vettem azt a fél lovat? Na, erre mondják, hogy Nő ...  )


----------



## ABandi66 (2015 Március 18)

Kedves Vizike,

Első ránézésre erős gépnek tünik ... s mintha már használták volna. Vagyis nem újan vettétek. Persze ez sem baj ... nektek kell megfeleljen. Egészségetek legyen, hogy sokat használhassátok.


----------



## vizike (2015 Március 18)

ABandi66 írta:


> Kedves Vizike,
> 
> Első ránézésre erős gépnek tünik ... s mintha már használták volna. Vagyis nem újan vettétek. Persze ez sem baj ... nektek kell megfeleljen. Egészségetek legyen, hogy sokat használhassátok.



Igen, használtan vettük, egy zöldségtermesztő családtól, akik traktort vásároltak így fölöslegessé vált. Sokat nem volt használva, mert nagyon jó állapotban van, a szántó részét még nem is használták, csak kapáltak vele. Nekünk árban így naaaagyon megfelelt. Remélem sokáig használjuk.  Köszönjük a jókívánságot.


----------



## Semyassa (2015 Március 24)

1Vedd rá a szomszédot hogy ültessen a kerítés vonalába macskagyökeret.2 Vehetnél még egy macskát egy nagyobbat, az megvédi a területét és megtaníthatod hova piszkoljon.


----------



## Semyassa (2015 Március 24)

Kérdésem ültetett már valaki eperfát?) A nejem és én is szeretjük és van egy kis földünk ahol most készülök ültetni....jól jönne a plusz infó


----------



## icebreaker (2015 Március 28)

Semyassa írta:


> Kérdésem ültetett már valaki eperfát?) A nejem és én is szeretjük és van egy kis földünk ahol most készülök ültetni....jól jönne a plusz infó


Az eperfát akkor érdemes ültetni, ha van elég nagy területed. Van fekete és fehér változata. Nekem nagy szemű fekete volt az, ami legjobban ízlett. Nem sok gond van vele. A belső részén sűrűsödő ágakat kell néha ritkítani. A helyét is meg kell választani, mert a túlérett gyümölcsök eléggé szemetelnek, a fekete pedig még fog is.


----------



## icebreaker (2015 Március 28)

Új tavaszi írások a blogban, elsősorban a palánta (főleg paprika, paradicsom) neveléséről.
http://ilkertje.blogspot.hu/


----------



## vizike (2015 Április 23)

Úgy látom mindenkihez elérkezett a tavasz és a kertben tevékenykedik.  Itt semmi mozgás, írás, kérdés, tanácsadás ...


----------



## ABandi66 (2015 Április 26)

Napot,

Igen ... az idő engedi, hogy tudjunk tevékenykedni a kertben. Mi épp dolomitlisztet szortunk ki az ágyásokra.
http://www.3szek.ro/load/cikk/54680/kalcium-_es_magnezium-utanpotlas_novenynek_allatnak
Remélem lesz értelme.


----------



## ubiubi_hun (2015 Május 3)

ABandi66 írta:


> Sziasztok,
> 
> Kicsit hanyagoltam a fórumot ... de most beszorulunk lassan a házba ... így újra beszélhetünk/írhatunk.
> Indus: én például a zöldségeket aszaltam is .... kockázom, mintha levesbe készíteném és a sörösdobozos aszalóban szárítom. Csatolom a képeket: már tettem fel ... de megismétlem, hogy ne kelljen visszakeressetek. Az egyik képen látható, amint épp petrezselyem zöld aszalódik ... alatta meg menta. A kockázott zöldségekbe morzsolok egy kicsi petrezselyemzöldet is ... és nagyon jól néz ki. Már próbáltuk a tavalyi "anyagból" ... mikor főzöd ... visszanyeri az eredeti formáját és még az íze sem vész el.Csatolás megtekintése 1274271 Csatolás megtekintése 1274275 Csatolás megtekintése 1274271 Csatolás megtekintése 1274275 Csatolás megtekintése 1274271 Csatolás megtekintése 1274275


Nagyon ötletes !


----------



## vizike (2015 Május 5)

Az esővel és meleggel megjelentek a csigák is a kertben, nem is kevesen. Szerencsémre a kis csapat tudja mi a dolga. Nagyon hasznosnak bizonyulnak, étvágyuk óriási és válogatás nélkül nyelik a csigát.


----------



## ABandi66 (2015 Június 7)

Az idén kipróbáltuk a rukkolát ... egyáltalán nem igényes ... és nagyon jó a salátákba,


----------



## vizike (2015 Június 7)

és nagyon szapora.


----------



## nemcsa (2015 Június 23)

Semyassa írta:


> Kérdésem ültetett már valaki eperfát?) A nejem és én is szeretjük és van egy kis földünk ahol most készülök ültetni....jól jönne a plusz infó


időnként ifjítani kell a koronáját


----------



## Holdampf Rita (2015 Július 4)

Bazsalikomot hogyan érdemes ápolni? Amit vettem elárasztották a tetvek, miután lepermeteztem teljesen megritkult. Most kezd magához térni, de már nem ugyanaz. Megfásodott a szára, és nem akar besűrűsödni. Mit tehetnék, hogy újra egészséges, sűrű legyen?


----------



## ABandi66 (2015 Július 28)

Próbáld meg újra szaporítani a következő módon:
Első lépésként kb. 8 cm hosszú darabokat vágunk le kicsivel a levélnyelek alatt.
Eltávolítjuk alul az oldalsó nagy leveleket. Az apró levelek a száron maradhatnak.
A hajtásokat tiszta csapvízzel megtöltött kis üvegekbe helyezzük. Egy üvegbe egy, esetleg kettő növényt tegyünk.
Az üvegeket meleg, világos (de tűző napfénytől mentes) ablakpárkányra állítjuk.
Rendszeresen ellenőrizzük a vizet, ha szükséges töltsük fel az üvegeket, hogy a szárak végig a vízben maradjanak. Célszerű a vizet kétnaponta cserélni. 5-7 nap elteltével megjelennek az első gyökérkezdemények, amelyek napról-napra szemmel láthatóan növekednek.
2-3 hét alatt a gyökérzet elég naggyá és erőssé fejlődik ki ahhoz, hogy a növényeket cserépbe ültethessük vagy kiültethessük a szabadba.

Nekem bevált ... és üvegházban nagyon szereti.


----------



## vizike (2015 Szeptember 20)

Segítség! Végre megszabadultam a csigáktól (a kacsák és a száraz időjárásnak köszönhetően). Végre nem barnult le paradicsomom, erre két napja valami megtámadta. Fog vagy csőr nyom nem látszik, de egy éjszaka alatt megmocskol 5-6 paradicsomot. Még térd magasságban is képes körberágni az érett paradicsomot. Csak egy csonk marad. Sőt, van amelyiket leszedi és 2-3-t egymás mellé gyűjti megrágva. Szedjem le zölden? Csak a pirosakat bántja.  Valami ötlet, hogy mi lehet és hogy védhetném meg?


----------



## ABandi66 (2015 Október 5)

Vizike ... 

Már leszüretelted gondolom, de jövőben hátha segít ez a cikk: - mivel a kis "huncut" csak a pirosakat szereti
"A paradicsomot igen kedveljük és nagy becsben tartjuk – éppen ezért eseményszámba megy, amikor a kertben végre megérik az első szem. A leszedett paradicsomot fogyaszthatjuk nyersen, készíthetünk belőle paradicsomlevet, paradicsompürét, aszalt vagy sült paradicsomot, de akár le is fagyaszthatjuk.
Ha van olyan szerencsénk, hogy saját kertben saját paradicsomot termeszthetünk, felmerül a kérdés: mikor "áll készen" a paradicsom a szüretre?
A paradicsom ebből a szempontból igen rafinált. Hozzászoktunk, hogy a zöldségesnél vagy a piacon élénk tűzpiros a színe, mikor a szatyrunkba rakjunk. A helyzet viszont az, hogy a szín nem feltétlenül jó indikátor a tekintetben, hogy mikor érdemes a termést leszedni. Ha arra várunk, hogy az összes szem egyformán pirosra érjen, máris elkéstünk a betakarítással. 
*Mikor szedjük le a paradicsomot?*
A paradicsomok gázosak... Félreértés ne essék, úgy értjük, hogy gázt bocsátanak ki. A teljesen kifejlett, érett, de még zöld paradicsom etiléngázt termel. A kifejlett zöld paradicsom belsejében két növekedési hormon váltja ki a gáztermelést, a gáz pedig a gyümölcs sejtjeinek öregedéséért felel, aminek az eredménye a termés megpuhulása és a zöld szín pirosba fordulása. Az etilén növeli a karotinoidok (piros és sárga szín) és csökkenti a klorofill (zöld szín) mennyiségét.
Ennek a folyamatnak köszönhetően a paradicsomot már azelőtt leszedhetjük, mielőtt teljesen megérett volna. A paradicsomszüret ideális ideje tehát akkorra tehető, amikor a paradicsomszem már teljesen kifejlett, de még zöld színű. A leszedést követően hagyjuk, hogy pirosra érjen. Ezzel megelőzhetjük a paradicsomszemek sérülését, berepedezését, ütődését, és ami a legfontosabb: ellenőrzésünk alatt tarthatjuk az érési folyamatot. 
A paradicsom esetén a szüretre a termőidőszak végén, azaz általában a nyár végén kerül sor, amikor a paradicsom kifejlett, érett, zöld színű. Az ezen stádium előtt leszedett paradicsom nem annyira zamatos, kevésbé ízletes, mint az, amelyik egy kicsit tovább marad a száron. Ilyen például a hipermarketekben kapható legtöbb paradicsom, amelyeket korán szüretelnek le és a szállítás során érnek pirosra.
Tudnunk kell megállapítani, mikor szedhetjük le az érett, zöld paradicsomot. Az első pirosas árnyalat megjelenése mutatja, hogy paradicsomot anélkül leszedhetjük, hogy belső tartalmának értéke csökkenne. Természetesen, akkor is leszedhetjük a paradicsomot, amikor már pirosra érett. Az érettséget úgy tudjuk például ellenőrizni, hogy a paradicsomot vízbe tesszük. Ha érett, elsüllyed. A száron pirosra érett paradicsom a legédesebb, ugyanakkor vannak fajták, amelyeknél a szemek túl súlyosak ahhoz, hogy a növényen hagyjuk azokat. Így nem marad más hátra, mint leszüretelni a kifejlett, zöld szemeket, majd hagyni, hogy az etiléngáz folytassa és fejezze be az érési folyamatot.
Az, hogy "hogyan" szedjük le a paradicsomot, lényeges tudnivaló. Vizsgáljuk meg a paradicsomszem alját, mivel az érés itt kezdődik. Finoman nyomjuk össze a termést, hogy ellenőrizzük a keménységét. Mikor megjelenik az első pirosas pír a paradicsom héján, tudhatjuk, hogy közel a szüret ideje.
A termést határozottan, de óvatosan markoljuk meg és húzzuk el a növénytől úgy, hogy közben a másik kezünkkel fogjuk a növény szárát.
Miután leszedtük a paradicsomot, a további éréshez tároljuk zárt helyen. A zöld paradicsom gyorsabban érik, ha újságpapírba csomagoljuk, ugyanis a papír benntartja az etiléngázt, és ez felgyorsítja a folyamatot. Ezt követően tároljuk 13-21 °C-on. Alacsonyabb hőmérsékleten, ha lassítani szeretnénk az érést, magasabb hőmérsékleten, ha fel szeretnénk azt gyorsítani. Ellenőrizzük rendszeresen az érettség fokát; az így tárolt paradicsomok 3-5 hétig tarthatók el."


----------



## vizike (2015 Október 6)

Köszönöm a segítséget. Közben elkaptam a kacsasereget, ahogy csípkedik a piros paradicsomokat.  Miután felszedték az összes csigát, valami színesre vágytak (gondolom én).


----------



## ABandi66 (2015 Október 8)

Vizike,

Csíkszeredában indult egy biókertész szakképzés: a belépő 200 lej. A teljes összeg 450 lej - csak - a magyar kormány besegít a többivel. A képzés végen a Román munkaügyi és az oktatási minisztérium által is elfogadott oklevelet adnak. A képzés 280 elméleti és 440 gyakorlati órát foglal magába. Ma épp egy biókertbe/veteményesbe megyünk el. Sajnos - most túljelentkezés van ... de ha érdekel ... értesíteni foglak a következő ciklusról. Azt nem tudom, hogy Udvarhelyen (közelebb hozzátok) tartanak-e ilyen jellegű képzéseket? ... vagy ha kellő számban jelentkeznek a zónából ... akkor megoldanák ott, hogy ne kelljen átingázni Csíkba hetente két alkalommal.


----------



## Indus79 (2015 Október 8)

nálunk a biokertész képzés 400 000 ft. Vicc.....kinek van ennyi pénze???


----------



## vizike (2015 Október 8)

ABandi66 írta:


> Vizike,
> 
> Csíkszeredában indult egy biókertész szakképzés: a belépő 200 lej. A teljes összeg 450 lej - csak - a magyar kormány besegít a többivel. A képzés végen a Román munkaügyi és az oktatási minisztérium által is elfogadott oklevelet adnak. A képzés 280 elméleti és 440 gyakorlati órát foglal magába. Ma épp egy biókertbe/veteményesbe megyünk el. Sajnos - most túljelentkezés van ... de ha érdekel ... értesíteni foglak a következő ciklusról. Azt nem tudom, hogy Udvarhelyen (közelebb hozzátok) tartanak-e ilyen jellegű képzéseket? ... vagy ha kellő számban jelentkeznek a zónából ... akkor megoldanák ott, hogy ne kelljen átingázni Csíkba hetente két alkalommal.



Köszönöm, hogy rám gondoltál. Láttam a felnőtt képzések között, de tény, hogy "átingázni Csíkba" egy kicsit elgondolkodtató számomra. Reménykedtem, hogy közelebb is lesz. Most http://naturalherbs.ro/ erre jelentkeztem, aztán meglátjuk mi lesz a vége.


----------



## ABandi66 (2015 Október 21)

Indus79 írta:


> nálunk a biokertész képzés 400 000 ft. Vicc.....kinek van ennyi pénze???


Huha ...

Az román lejben 5.800 lej! Lehet, hogy a képzés alatt biótermékeket szolgálnak fel ... vagy a végén egy kis kerti kapagépet adnak ajándékba. 

Vizike:
Nekem csak a kezdőlap jelenik meg - gondolom telefonon lehet érdeklődni. No ... majd megosztjuk az ismereteinket. Ne feledd el kipróblni - egy pár paprika szárat teleltess át. Sajnos anyós már "kitísztította" az üvegházat. Nekem csak egy pár csipőspaprika maradt ... és azok már cserépben vannak. A bazsalikomot is megpróbálom átmenteni jővöre. A mangold már átvészli a telet - próbáltam.


----------



## keretlen (2015 November 25)

Szatvacyla írta:


> Ez is egy érdekes könyv:
> 
> Baji Béla: Önellátó biogazdálkodás: Permakultúra.


Sajnos a konyv nem teljes. A 75-ik oldalig OK, de onnan ujrakezdodik.

Nincsen-e meg valakinek a teljes konyv?
Koszonom!


----------



## ABandi66 (2015 November 25)

Megnézem otthon ... hátha megvan ... és feltöltöm.


----------



## keretlen (2015 December 1)

ABandi66, nem-e volt idod megnezni a konyvet? Koszi.


----------



## ABandi66 (2015 December 5)

Napot,

Nekem ez van meg ... remélem erre gondotál.


----------



## gazikaszim (2016 Július 21)

ABandi66 írta:


> Jó napot,
> 
> Szeretnék ötleteket gyűjteni a kert megtervezéséhez, hogy a nyövények egymást megvédjék a károkozókkal szemben ... avagy hívhatunk segítségül kis "barátokat", trükköket, hogy védelmezzék kertünket.
> Vitaindítóként már hallottam egy-két dolgot, amelyet megosztok veletek és amit ki is fogok próbálni:
> ...


A vakond például elpusztítja a lótetűket.


----------



## vizike (2016 Július 28)

Kedves ABandi66, kérdezni szeretném, hogy a paprika átteleltetése mennyire volt sikeres? Megéri próbálkozni vele? Sajnos én nem tudom megenni, de a család szereti.


----------



## Gagul (2016 Július 28)

Gyulaapácaúrnak, s a többieknek, egy kérdés,segitségkérés:

a fehér akác virágját legyüjtöttem 1 hónapja. S most repkednek molylepkéék. Mi a megoldás a babérleveles trükk, a levendulás trükk mellett?
Ha lefagyasztom a mélyhütöben, attól még melléktermékek maradnak a száritmányban...


----------



## ABandi66 (2016 Augusztus 2)

Kedves Vizike,

Sajnos ... kedves anyósomnak nem volt türelme kivárni ... és egy takarítás alkalmával kipakolt mindent - megkérdezésem nélkül. 
Érvényesült a mondás ... miszerint ha biztosra akarsz menni - csináld magad.


----------



## ABandi66 (2017 Június 25)

Napot,

Kicsit rázzuk fel ezt a topikot is.
Két hete Csíkszeredában egy szakközépiskola labortermében felszerelték - Hargita megyében - az első aquapónia rendszert. Követni fogom a nyövények és halak fejlődését ... éa amennyiben lehet ... dokumentálo képekkel is.
Ami eddig történt:
1. Van egy tartály, amelyben a halak éldegélnek. Sajna nem jegyeztem meg a fajtájuk nevét ... lehet azért is, mert nem hazaiak. Állítólag a húsuk a sűgéréhez hasonlít. A választás azért esett rájuk (egy svájci egyetem az egyik partner - ahol tudományos kisérleteket is végeznek ezen a téren), mert nem igényesek és hamar fejlődnek.
2. Az "akvárium" felé felszereltek két tartályt (de én csak egyiket ajánlom - a kavicsosat) ... ugyancsak kisérleti jelleggel: egyik egy kavicságyas növénytermesztés ... a másik a hydropóniához hasonló megoldás.
A kavicsos dolog: kis mogyóronyi barna bogyók, amelyek vizet tudnak tárolni és ez közé fúródik a növény gyökere.
A másik: egy hugarocell sziget (ez úszik a víz tetején), amelyben lyukakat fúrnak és azokba helyezik a palántokat ... ez esetben a növények gyökere teljesen vízben lóg. 
És akkor a rendszer működése (nem újdonság, hisz van anyag bőven a Net-en erről - csak én most láttam élőben): a halak piszkolják a vizet, hisz űrítenek táplálkozás után, mint minden más emlős. Ezt a "szenyvizet" ... első lépcsőn salaktalanítsák ... és pompával felnyomják a felső (növényes) tartályokba, így a növények tápanyagot (trágyát) kapnak. Majd a felső tartályokból a megtisztított víz szabadeséssel visszakerül a halakhoz.
Persze a rendszert közben - közben elleőrizni kell ... pld. ahogy említették a PH (savasság) nagyon fontos, hogy ne gyílkoljuk le a halakat. Na és a növények tipusától függően ... a felső tartályokba lehet adagolni: vasat, káliumot, foszfort ... stb., amelyek szükségesek a növény fejlődéséhez ... de a mennyiségre oda kell figyelni, hogy ne legyen túladagolás, mert a halakhoz jutnak a fenti anyagok fölöslegei és azok lehet "kiütik" a halakat. 
Folytatás következik ....


----------



## Melitta (2018 Május 17)

Varjuk a folytatast


----------



## ABandi66 (2018 Június 27)

Melitta írta:


> Varjuk a folytatast


Hát .... köyben a "duma" helyett ... dolgozni is kellett. 

Próbálkozom friss hírekkel ... csak a méheket készítsük elő telelni. 

Mindenkinek sikeres napot.


----------



## ABandi66 (2019 Június 19)

Jó napot,

Egy lényeges dolog az aquapónia rendszer esetében: valaki folytonosan fel kell ügyelje!  
Sajnos - a szakközépiskola esetében ezt kifelejtették ... így a rendszer befuccsolt. Első lépésben ahalak pusztultak el és aztán a növények is.
Plusz egy konkrétum: egy üvegházat kell a rendszer mellé kialakítani, hogy gazdaságilag is megérje. Az iskola kis laborja ezt nem tette lehetővé ... ezért is hagytak fel vele - gondolom.


----------



## tengelice (2020 Augusztus 15)

Sajnos mar nem lakom kertes házban, de az utolsó években nagyon jól vissza tudtam szorítani a csiga létszámot azzal, hogy csalikat raktam ki fa deszkák formájában, ill csemege levelek (nekem pl mangoldom volt) le terítve a földre. Reggel megfordítottam, és ott voltak tucatjával. A deszkákat lesöpörtem, levelekkel együtt eltüntettem. Most már nem szaporodnak lassan, ahogy majd jön az ősz, a búvóhelyeket keresik. Most érdemes kicsit energiát fordítani rá. Évről évre kevesebbet kell. A kitett cserepek, vizes edények alját is mindig átnéztem, sok jó fogasom volt.
A sort is mindig bevetettek, a részegesek is voltak jó páran. Egyszer meg egy körbe körbe szaladgált egere is felfigyeltem.


----------

